# CR7 il più forte di sempre?



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Giugno 2018)

Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre? 

Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Senza dubbio il calciatore più letale e decisivo di sempre.

Forse non il più forte in assoluto.


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Giugno 2018)

no, maradona rimane inarrivabile


----------



## 7vinte (15 Giugno 2018)

No,Pelé e Maradona sono superiori. È alla pari con Van Basten e il Fenomeno. Un gradino più indietro Messi e Dinho


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No,Pelé e Maradona sono superiori. È alla pari con Van Basten e il Fenomeno. Un gradino più indietro Messi e Dinho



Ma Ronaldinho non c'entra nulla con quelli, dai.

Buon giocatore, ma non un super top.


----------



## Anguus (15 Giugno 2018)

Sicuramente il giocatore più decisivo per una squadra, riesce a fare la differenza da solo. Questo Portogallo senza di lui sarebbe poca roba.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Ronaldinho non c'entra nulla con quelli, dai.
> 
> Buon giocatore, ma non un super top.



Infatti ho detto che parte indietro . Ma il Dinho del Barca è fantastico


----------



## Snake (15 Giugno 2018)

in termini puramente tecnici non è nemmeno nei primi 10, compensa con doti atletiche fuori dal comune. C'è il rischio che alla fine della carriera sia quello con la legacy migliore di tutti se non altro.


----------



## Djerry (15 Giugno 2018)

La contemporaneità dell'evento spesso non permette di cogliere la grandezza dei protagonisti attuali.

Tra 20 anni nessuno oserà mettere in dubbio che Cristiano e Messi sono stati i più forti di tutti i tempi, e la discussione verterà solo su chi è stato il più grande dei due (con netto vantaggio per Cristiano visti gli ultimi 3 anni).


----------



## hiei87 (15 Giugno 2018)

Come talento si son visti giocatori più forti, però non so cosa debba fare di più a questo punto. La sua è una carriera ormai perfetta. Probabilmente la migliore di sempre. Ha dimostrato quello che doveva dimostrare, più e più volte.
Poi fare paragoni con Maradona, Messi o Pelè in valore assoluto è impossibile....


----------



## medjai (15 Giugno 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il giocatore più decisivo per una squadra, riesce a fare la differenza da solo. Questo Portogallo senza di lui sarebbe poca roba.



Ronaldinho è il calcio. È uno spettacolo vederlo giocare. Non perche sia letale, che pure, ma perche lui è l'essenza del calcio. È divertimento, allegria, tecnica, abilità. Io non ritengo a Dinho migliore nel senso di essere un giocatore che ti senga 3 gol e vince la partita da solo. Ma è un supergiocatore perche il calcio è spettacolo. Lui è spettacolo, lui è il calcio.

Ronaldo segnerà più gol, ti farà vincere più partite. Ma, Ronaldinho ti farà divertire di più. E io il calcio lo ritengo come un divertimento. Quindi, se devo scegliere uno per vedere una partita, sempre Dinho.


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Sì, e di gran lunga. A tenerlo dietro Pelè e Maradona nell'immaginario di alcuni c'è solo il fascino del bianco e nero o dei favolosi anni '80.


----------



## Heaven (15 Giugno 2018)

Fare questi articoli dopo una tripletta è facile...

Per me la classifica è 

1 Messi / Maradona
2 Maradona / Messi
3 Ronaldo / Pelé
4 Pelé / Ronaldo


----------



## numero 3 (15 Giugno 2018)

Di Ronaldo stupisce il carattere e la voglia di vincere...pari solo a Maradona...gli altri nei giorni no tendono allo sconforto e al nervosismo lui mai.
" Perché io sono io e voi non siete un ca ##o".."
Motto che gli si addice perfettamente.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (15 Giugno 2018)

Proprio perché non ha il talento dei grandi come Maradona, Pelè e forse dello stesso Messi lo reputo fra i più forti di sempre.
La capacità di essere sempre e comunque a livelli fenomenali non è la tecnica naturale di un Maradona ma è qualcosa di altrettanto fenomenale che nessuno nella storia del calcio ha avuto. 
Non so se è il più forte di sempre, ma sicuramente è unico nel suo genere.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2018)

Inferiore solo a Maradona per me


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Probabilmente il giocatore più costante e decisivo di sempre. A 33 anni una cosa indescrivibile. Maradona queste cose a 26/27 anni le faceva, ma a 33 anni la sua carriera era già finita mentre lui e sempre e comunque al top. 
Non è soltanto un calciatore, ma un atleta semplicemente mostruoso...


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio il calciatore più letale e decisivo di sempre.
> 
> Forse non il più forte in assoluto.



Esatto, mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No,Pelé e Maradona sono superiori. È alla pari con Van Basten e il Fenomeno. Un gradino più indietro Messi e Dinho



Pelé e Maradona sono considerati così tanto solo per il periodo storico in cui hanno giocato, ma sono nulla a confronto di Messi e Ronaldo, così come tutti gli altri.

Ronaldo e Messi sono un'epoca del calcio da soli, dove nessun altro si è avvicinato.

Ronaldo secondo me è il più forte di sempre, anche di Messi che è secondo, per un fattore di decisività e palle, anche se l'argentino è più puro e tecnico


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho è il calcio. È uno spettacolo vederlo giocare. Non perche sia letale, che pure, ma perche lui è l'essenza del calcio. È divertimento, allegria, tecnica, abilità. Io non ritengo a Dinho migliore nel senso di essere un giocatore che ti senga 3 gol e vince la partita da solo. Ma è un supergiocatore perche il calcio è spettacolo. Lui è spettacolo, lui è il calcio.
> 
> Ronaldo segnerà più gol, ti farà vincere più partite. Ma, Ronaldinho ti farà divertire di più. E io il calcio lo ritengo come un divertimento. Quindi, se devo scegliere uno per vedere una partita, sempre Dinho.



Concordo. Ronaldinho al massimo livello è il più forte in assoluto. Il calcio per l'appunto. Ma la costanza, determinazione, forza, incisività e anche il talento di CR7, fanno di lui il più decisivo di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2018)

La verità è una soltanto: non esiste il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi. Ogni epoca ha i suoi giocatori migliori e tutti questi insieme formano una sorta di Olimpo nel calcio.
Detto ciò, dipende dalle prospettive da cui si guarda un calciatore; ad esempio: Ronaldo ne ha molti davanti da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico (Messi, Ronaldinho, Maradona, Cruijff, Platini...), ma in compenso il portoghese ha probabilmente il più grande killer instinct di sempre: con Ronaldo sei sempre 1-0 avanti, perché gli basta mezza palla per buttarla nel sacco.
In questo caso, dunque, chi vorreste in squadra? La fantasia di Maradona o la finalizzazione di Ronaldo? Dipende dai punti di vista. 
Quel che è certo è che si può smettere con questa retorica del "prima era meglio" oppure con la dicotomia Maradona/Pelé, perché se Messi e Ronaldo non gli sono superiori, sicuramente non gli sono nemmeno inferiori.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Il più forte di tutti è Julian Ross. Non l'avessero limitato i problemi cardiaci, ora non staremmo qui a discutere su chi sia il più grande di tutti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Giugno 2018)

Il giocatore che mi ha impressionato di più, nel suo apice, e che ha toccato vette mai raggiunte prima da nessuno, è stato Ronaldo il brasiliano. 

Cristiano Ronaldo è tra i top di sempre, ma è senza dubbio il più grande atleta ogni tempo sceso su un campo da calcio.


----------



## Kutuzov (16 Giugno 2018)

Ha una abnegazione superiore a tutti gli altri.

Messi, Maradona, Ronaldo Il Fenomeno, sono nati con un talento naturale superiore a Cristiano Ronaldo, e come valori assoluti sono molto superiori. 

Le classifiche non mi piacciono, ma se parliamo di valori assoluti e dono naturale:

Maradona 
Messi 
Ronaldo Il Fenomeno
Pelè
...

Per incisività e abnegazione:
Cristiano Ronaldo
Maradona
Pelè 
Messi
...

In questa ultima classifica, Ronaldo Il Fenomeno, a causa del carattere e del fisico, neanche vi appare ai primi posti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Giugno 2018)

No.

Inoltre in divrebbero poter votare coloro che almeno abbiano visto giocare quantomeno Pelé e Cruyff se non Di Stefano.


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.


A mio parere fare discorsi su chi sia stato il più forte giocatore di tutti i tempi è sbagliato. Il calcio è con esso i calciatori cambiano in continuazione a seconda dell epoca di riferimento. Basti pensare che ai giorni nostri moduli e ruoli (penso al trequartista puro) che un tempo la facevano da padrone adesso non vengono nemmeno più utilizzati. 
Di certo non si può dire che CR7 sia il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi... però dicendo che è il giocatore offensivo più completo e atleticamente straripante della storia del calcio secondo me non si va lontani.
Io un elevazione come quella sul goal in rovesciata allo Juventus stadium nel calcio non l ho mai vista. Guardate quando va a saltare di testa, stasera saltava di parecchi centimetri sopra Sergio Ramos pure da fermo.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2018)

Per continuità di carriera si, il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio, senza dubbio. E gli mancano ancora parecchi anni ad altissimo livello, questo è ad oltre 600 reti in carriera, per me punta dritto ad arrivare alle mille prima di ritirarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Il cristiano ronaldo giocatore andrebbe analizzato a fondo perchè tanto si è evoluto nella sua carriera e forse, a ben vedere, la sua vera forza è questa.
Ronaldo oggi è una meravigliosa punta. Laddove ad inizio carriera teneva e portava troppo palla oggi ha i tempi del calcio e delle giocate in testa. Fa sembrare le giocate semplici perchè fa sempre la giocata giusta e la esegue nel modo migliore, grazie a una potenza, una tecnica, una coordinazione fuori dalla norma.
Analizzandolo come giocatore tecnicamente non credo ci sia una sola voce del suo repertorio che vada sotto il nove.
Sa fare tutto e ha tutto.
E' sempre difficile fare confronti tra giocatori soprattutto se appartengono ad epoche diverse ma questo ragazzo gioca a livelli siderali da anni e anni e vince sistematicamente tutto da anni e lo fa in europa contro i più grandi e più forti in circolazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2018)

E' il giocatore più forte degli ultimi 3 anni. 
Dal 2009 al 2015 è sempre stato un gradino sotto (se non più) rispetto a Messi... 
la svolta dopo le finali perse dall'argentino con la nazionale (il mondiale 2014 e le due coppe americhe 2015-16) e quel quarto di finale di champions del real contro il wolfsburg mentre Messi veniva eliminato dall'Atletico. 
Forse è stato anche un po' fortunato (come il tabellone agli europei del Portogallo) ma ha saputo cavalcare il momento positivo alla grande e adesso ha una forza psicologica che lo mette nettamente davanti a Lionel.

Comunque se vogliamo dirla tutta... Pirlo, Tevez, Dybala e Pogba negli anni in cui hanno giocato alla Juve erano irraggiungibili da tutti


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E' il giocatore più forte degli ultimi 3 anni.
> Dal 2009 al 2015 è sempre stato un gradino sotto (se non più) rispetto a Messi...
> la svolta dopo le finali perse dall'argentino con la nazionale (il mondiale 2014 e le due coppe americhe 2015-16) e quel quarto di finale di champions del real contro il wolfsburg mentre Messi veniva eliminato dall'Atletico.
> Forse è stato anche un po' fortunato (come il tabellone agli europei del Portogallo) ma ha saputo cavalcare il momento positivo alla grande e adesso ha una forza psicologica che lo mette nettamente davanti a Lionel.
> ...



Ecco perchè l'avrebbero panchinato.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Giugno 2018)

A mio parere è impossibile stabilire chi è stato il migliore...ed il discorso vale per tutti gli sport...come si possono confrontare atleti di epoche diverse e stabilire il più grande di tutti i tempi con assoluta certezza?
Credo che ognuno di noi ha il proprio ''best'' e nessuno è in grado di dimostrare che si sbaglia...ed è giusto così
Io ad esempio Maradona non lo cambierei con nessun altro...
Perchè come calciatore è stato un marziano...ed era un vero leader...
Quando c'era da andare in battaglia non si nascondeva mandando avanti gli altri ma era sempre in prima linea...in campo dove prendeva ''botte da orbi'' e fuori dove ci metteva sempre la faccia....
CR7 è senza dubbio un calciatore che rimarrà per sempre nella storia di questo sport...ma sopra di tutti continuo a mettere ''El Dies''


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2018)

E' sicuramente il giocatore più forte dal punto di vista della continuità. Negli ultimi anni sotto porta è addirittura migliorato avendo la bravura di reinventarsi come centravanti puro.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Giugno 2018)

Chissà cosa sarebbe stato se Marco van Basten avesse giocato oggi..con la marcatura a zona

Altro che ronaldo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Giugno 2018)

Io la vedo così: È il miglior calciatore della storia perché è da più di dieci anni sulla cresta dell'onda. Oltre al fatto che ha comunque un talento assurdo pure lui. La continuità fa tanto ed è un talento averla. Ronaldo il fenomeno è durato veramente poco. Maradona nel calcio odierno durerebbe 1 mese e poi verrebbe preso a calci nel sedere, perché era un drogato, un non atleta e manco si allenava. CR7 vince e fa vincere. Gli altri discorsi sono romantici e nostalgici, ma a fatti oggettivi (numeri etc) è veramente il numero uno. Oltre al fatto che è pure un talento mantenersi bene fino a quell'età. Poi è irrispettoso non calcolare la continuità. Perché è come calcolare una ex ragazza (per esempio Ronaldo il fenomeno) che ci ha fatto star come un Dio per 3 anni per poi farcene passare 5 mediocri migliore rispetto alla compagna di una vita che non ci ha fatto e non ci fa stare da Dio, ma "solo" come un semidio da tutta la vita, senza avere periodi mediocri. Ed in questo caso parlo di Cristiano Ronaldo.

Se non facciamo discorsi così, anche Moscardelli era ultra tecnico.


----------



## vota DC (16 Giugno 2018)

Comunque ricordiamoci della pochezza dei difensori odierni.


----------



## odasensei (16 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Bon difficile da stabilire, i 3 top del passato (Pelè, Maradona, Cruijff in ordine sparso) oltre ad essere dei campionissimi hanno un'aura di leggenda che i 2 top attuali per forza di cosa non hanno ancora essendo in attività, il livello comunque è quello (se non superiore in alcuni casi).
Per preferenza puramente personale direi Messi che ha avuto un top di carriera difficilmente raggiungibile (tenendo conto che nelle stagioni "normali" è comunque un mostro), probabilmente lo metterei al primo posto all time.


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordiamoci della pochezza dei difensori odierni.



Ecco, questo è un buon argomento. Quando dicevo che il calcio è cambiato intendevo anche questo. 
A parte Sergio Ramos e forse Pique ditemi chi tra i difensori moderni può mettersi anche solo a confronto con i grandi difensori di un tempo.


----------



## odasensei (16 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ecco, questo è un buon argomento. Quando dicevo che il calcio è cambiato intendevo anche questo.
> A parte Sergio Ramos e forse Pique ditemi chi tra i difensori moderni può mettersi anche solo a confronto con i grandi difensori di un tempo.



Ma sono 10 anni che Messi e Ronaldo sono ingiocabili, hanno affrontato tutti i top del ruolo riuscendo spesso ad essere decisivi e fate i nomi di Ramos e Pique?!


----------



## danjr (16 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.


A livello di carriera senza alcun dubbio. Ritengo però che per brevi periodi ce ne siano stati di migliori, come ronaldinho nel 2005, Ronaldo nel 98, Maradona per qualche anno e Savicevic per una serata.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (16 Giugno 2018)

Fare paragoni è sempre difficile. Ma secondo me hai colto nel segno. CR7 è il migliore giocatore di sempre.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Giugno 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa sarebbe stato se Marco van Basten avesse giocato oggi..con la marcatura a zona
> 
> Altro che ronaldo



Chi non ha visto volare il Cigno di Utrecht non può capire...

Comunque Ronaldo per me non è neanche in top 5, forse neppure in top 10...


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Giugno 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Chi non ha visto volare il Cigno di Utrecht non può capire...
> 
> Comunque Ronaldo per me non è neanche in top 5, forse neppure in top 10...



Hai perfettamente ragione ,Marco era due in uno..visione di gioco da trequartista.. e attaccante di razza purissima.. lo reputo il giocatore più completo tecnicamente degli ultimo 30 anni

Neanche x me rientra fra i primi dieci ronaldo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2018)

Ma la cosa più impressionante è che ha 33 anni ed è ancora fisicamente al top, come i Brasiliani che dopo i 28 vanno in pensione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione ,Marco era due in uno..visione di gioco da trequartista.. e attaccante di razza purissima.. lo reputo il giocatore più completo tecnicamente degli ultimo 30 anni
> 
> Neanche x me rientra fra i primi dieci ronaldo





Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Chi non ha visto volare il Cigno di Utrecht non può capire...
> 
> Comunque Ronaldo per me non è neanche in top 5, forse neppure in top 10...



Questo è tifo accecante; non volete semplicemente vedere ciò che Ronaldo sta facendo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2018)

Ogni volta che Cristina tira fuori una tripletta escono sempre fuori post del genere. No, non è il giocatore più forte di sempre, non lo sarà mai nemmeno se vincesse tutte le CL da qui a fine carriera. Principalmente perchè non ha il talento dei più grandi, sotto questo punto di vista non è nemmeno in una top 10 e anche perchè quello che ha fatto Maradona ai suoi tempi è irripetibile e unico, cosi come Alì nel pugilato, come Bolt nell'atletica e Federer nel tennis. Sono fuoriclasse ma allo stesso tempo icone che hanno condizionato non solo lo sport ma movimenti e intere nazioni. Si può discutere se sia il più grande atleta di sempre, ma anche li avrebbe dei mostri sacri davanti a lui


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2018)

Tanto è inutile continuare con i soliti paragoni.

Ronaldo avesse giocatori negli anni passati, probabilmente con le marcature a uomo, non avrebbe fatto meta dei gol fatti. 
Oggi le marcature a uomo non esistono più, basterebbe un paio di falli e finisci espulsi. Non come prima.

Ma è anche vero che oggi si gioca ogni 3 giorni ci sono un mucchio di partite e tenere continuità è molto difficile, poi però bisogna ricordarsi che ci sono metodologie di allenamento e cure che prima non c'erano. 

Prima poi c'è da dire che non c'erano manco le sotituzioni, per dire Salah per quel infortunio usci. Un simile infortunio Bekenabauer mi pare proprio con l'Italia, non uscì si lego il braccio al corpo con una banda ed ha continuato a giocare non esistevano le sostituzioni.

Aggiungo anche la fortuna CR7 E MESSI durante la loro carriera non hanno avuti infortuni molto duri o pesanti, sono stati "fortunati" cr9 si è distrutto il ginocchio, altrimenti credo che avrebbe avuto altri palloni d'oro. Van Basten terminò la carriera a 28 anni per problemi al ginocchio che ha sempre condizionato l'olandese nonostante ciò ha vinto palloni d'oro a gogo.

Non si può dire che Ronaldo sia sotto o sopra gli altri. Secondo me è troppo difficile paregonare. Ma rimane il fatto che cristina è una macchian da gol. Forse se si deve paragonare a qualcuno direi muller. Ma ronaldo è una macchina sono 9 anni che segna sempre. Andatevi a vedere le stasttische col Real. Ha fatto più gol che presenze, ma vi sembra normale? Poi bisogna anche aggiungere la fortuna di stare in un club che è sempre stato pronto a spendere e spandere e non limitarsi. Poi con l'europeo 2016 ha praticamente rotto ogni dubbio su di lui. Capace di portare una nazione che neppure Eusebio ha portato cosi lontano


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2018)

ieri dicevano che in quella transizione offensiva dove ha sgommato dalla difesa dando poi l'assist al compagno che ha sprecato tutto ha toccato una punta di velocità pari a 40 km orari...


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è tifo accecante; non volete semplicemente vedere ciò che Ronaldo sta facendo.


hai mai visto giocare van basten


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Giugno 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> hai mai visto giocare van basten



Ottima domanda...

E se avesse giocato altrove continuerei comunque a ritenerlo superiore a C. Ronaldo, così come tanti altri, tra cui Ronaldo, quello vero, il Fenomeno (che ha pure il torto di aver giocato nelle melme)...

Altro che questione di tifo...


----------



## Kutuzov (16 Giugno 2018)

Tanta gente che valuta Ronaldo Il migliore di sempre, è principalmente giovane.

Se parliamo di tenuta del fisico e continuità posso essere d’accordo, ma come qualità pura espressa ai massimi livelli in condizioni fisiche ottimali, Maradona e Ronaldo Il Fenomeno, erano semplicemente extraterrestri. Cristiano è per me al primo posto come atleta, ma come calciatore puro rientra al massimo tra i primi dieci.


----------



## odasensei (16 Giugno 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> *Tanta gente che valuta Ronaldo Il migliore di sempre, è principalmente giovane.*
> 
> Se parliamo di tenuta del fisico e continuità posso essere d’accordo, ma come qualità pura espressa ai massimi livelli in condizioni fisiche ottimali, Maradona e Ronaldo Il Fenomeno, erano semplicemente extraterrestri. Cristiano è per me al primo posto come atleta, ma come calciatore puro rientra al massimo tra i primi dieci.



Sono gli stessi discorsi che si facevano col Ronaldo Fenomeno quando ne parlavi con qualcuno che aveva visto giocare Pelè/Maradona/Cruijff.
Comunque assurde le menate sull'atletismo quando tecnicamente non ha nulla da invidiare ai migliori...non sarà la sua migliore qualità ma di tecnica ne ha e pure tanta.


----------



## Kutuzov (16 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Sono gli stessi discorsi che si facevano col Ronaldo Fenomeno quando ne parlavi con qualcuno che aveva visto giocare Pelè/Maradona/Cruijff.
> Comunque assurde le menate sull'atletismo quando tecnicamente non ha nulla da invidiare ai migliori...non sarà la sua migliore qualità ma di tecnica ne ha e pure tanta.



Non sono gli stessi discorsi, ma pura comparativa. 

Avendoli visti giocare quasi tutti, anche allo stadio, è indubbio che Cristiano Ronaldo non si avvicina minimamente al miglior Maradona. Visto che si parla di migliore di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Giugno 2018)

Ronaldo il Fenomeno non lo si è in realtà mai voluto far passare come il più grande di tutti i tempi; si è sempre affermato però che la stoffa era decisamente quella, e che se avesse potuto evitare i guai fisici che l'hanno afflitto avrebbe abbastanza pacificamente potuto esserlo. Ronaldo
il Fenomeno era riconosciuto come fenomeno "paranormale" ai tempi in cui giocava (senza bisogno di ponzare sulla cosa per 20 anni, come qualcuno ha detto per CR7...), incuteva PAURA alle squadre avversarie, ed ai suoi apici era indubitabilmente il n.1 del mondo, senza dualismi. Ma soprattutto, ha ricevuto attestati inconfutabili da tutti quelli che hanno giocato con e contro di lui nella sua epoca, e non solo, anche da molti grandi del passato oltreché del presente, cioè da gente ancora in attività. Sono sicuro non accadrà lo stesso per CR7.


----------



## odasensei (16 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ronaldo il Fenomeno non lo si è in realtà mai voluto far passare come il più grande di tutti i tempi; si è sempre affermato però che la stoffa era decisamente quella, e che se avesse potuto evitare i guai fisici che l'hanno afflitto avrebbe abbastanza pacificamente potuto esserlo. Ronaldo
> il Fenomeno era riconosciuto come fenomeno "paranormale" ai tempi in cui giocava (senza bisogno di ponzare sulla cosa per 20 anni, come qualcuno ha detto per CR7...), incuteva PAURA alle squadre avversarie, ed ai suoi apici era indubitabilmente il n.1 del mondo, senza dualismi. Ma soprattutto, ha ricevuto attestati inconfutabili da tutti quelli che hanno giocato con e contro di lui nella sua epoca, e non solo, anche da molti grandi del passato oltreché del presente, cioè da gente ancora in attività. Sono sicuro non accadrà lo stesso per CR7.



Ne parli come se attualmente i colleghi di Cristiano lo paragonino ad un Guglielminpietro random lol, cos'è dobbiamo andare ad intervistarli di persona?! Non ce n'è uno che ne parli come un giocatore normale!!
Senza contare che anche il fenomeno è sempre stato paragonato ai grandi del passato, basti vedere l'incredibile pressione dei mondiali in Francia nel paragone con Pelè (a cui è sempre stato accostato, vuoi per la nazionalità, vuoi per il ruolo).


----------



## Shmuk (16 Giugno 2018)

Ovviamente non ne potranno parlare come di uno normale, ma come di un fuoriclasse che segnato quest'epoca, ma per esempio ci sarà chi dirà di preferire Messi. Inoltre son sicuro - e sei vuoi fare il sondaggio fallo- che non ne parleranno allo stesso modo di chi ha VISSUTO Pelé, Maradona e R9...

Per dirne una di molto recente che ricordo, di Maldini su Maradona, che dice che di Maradona si andavano a vedere gli allenamenti e già bastava per rimanerne incantati...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> hai mai visto giocare van basten


E io mi domando se tu veda giocare Ronaldo a questo punto.


----------



## odasensei (16 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non ne potranno parlare come di uno normale, ma come di un fuoriclasse che segnato quest'epoca, ma per esempio ci sarà chi dirà di preferire Messi. Inoltre son sicuro - e sei vuoi fare il sondaggio fallo- che non ne parleranno allo stesso modo di chi ha VISSUTO Pelé, Maradona e R9...
> 
> Per dirne una di molto recente che ricordo, di Maldini su Maradona, che dice che di Maradona si andavano a vedere gli allenamenti e già bastava per rimanerne incantati...



Parli del non essere preferito a Messi come se fosse una nota di demerito quando anche Messi è un nome che potrebbe tranquillamente essere speso come best all time senza che sia tutto sto scandalo.
Per il paragone con quei 3 (che poi R9 si e Cruijff no, meh) è l'aria da leggenda ritirata che fa alterare il giudizio, ne riparliamo quando sia Cristiano che Messi si saranno ritirati e si potrà valutare pienamente la carriera...senza contare che di Pelè comunque si è visto poco e nulla (altro dettaglio che ha aumentato l'aura da leggenda).
Gli allenamenti?! Seriamente?!


----------



## Shmuk (16 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Parli del non essere preferito a Messi come se fosse una nota di demerito quando anche Messi è un nome che potrebbe tranquillamente essere speso come best all time senza che sia tutto sto scandalo.
> Per il paragone con quei 3 (che poi R9 si e Cruijff no, meh) è l'aria da leggenda ritirata che fa alterare il giudizio, ne riparliamo quando sia Cristiano che Messi si saranno ritirati e si potrà valutare pienamente la carriera...senza contare che di Pelè comunque si è visto poco e nulla (altro dettaglio che ha aumentato l'aura da leggenda).
> Gli allenamenti?! Seriamente?!



Ronaldo lo si cita anche perché è il più vicino temporalmente dei semidei, e un pò tutti quelli che scrivono qui l'hanno visto in attività, anche se magari già ciccione e su una gamba sola... E comunque, per rimanere a R9, era già leggenda ben prima di ritirarsi, anche quando per l'appunto pesava 90kili e non je la faceva più; e lo stesso si può dire per Maradona ciccione, drogato e squalificato per doping... erano già al loro giusto posto nella storia del calcio ben prima di ritirarsi, che serva tempo per valutare nella storia CR7 e Messi è a dir poco sospetto e ingiustificato.

Gli allenamenti? Sì, gli allenamenti di Maradona, erano un evento in sé stessi, dovrebbe dirla lunga, no?


----------



## odasensei (16 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ronaldo lo si cita anche perché è il più vicino temporalmente dei semidei, e un pò tutti quelli che scrivono qui l'hanno visto in attività, anche se magari già ciccione e su una gamba sola... E comunque, per rimanere a R9, era già leggenda ben prima di ritirarsi, anche quando per l'appunto pesava 90kili e non je la faceva più; e lo stesso si può dire per Maradona ciccione, drogato e squalificato per doping... erano già al loro giusto posto nella storia del calcio ben prima di ritirarsi, che serva tempo per valutare nella storia CR7 e Messi è a dir poco sospetto e ingiustificato.
> 
> Gli allenamenti? Sì, gli allenamenti di Maradona, erano un evento in sé stessi, dovrebbe dirla lunga, no?



Leggenda lo diventi quando *****, nel calcio quando finisci la carriera, Ronaldo la carriera la si può considerare conclusa a Francia 98 (visto che tutti lo valutano per i 2 anni precedenti)...Maradona neanche mi esprimo, ad Usa 94 era una macchietta...quindi mi sembra ovvio che valutare ora Messi e Ronaldo sarebbe ingiusto, visto che hanno almeno 2/3 grandi anni di carriera e non sono una versione imbarazzante di quello che erano.
No gli allenamenti non dicono nulla, dei tifosi del Napoli estasiati dal vedere allenare il loro idolo cosa dovrebbe avere di particolare?! Poteva anche fare 2 pernacchie che sarebbero rimasti estasiati comunque.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Giugno 2018)

Parlate di Maradona come se vincesse ogni singola partita da solo, ma così non è e non lo è mai stato. Nemmeno in quella famosa semifinale di m. Visto che l'Argentina rubó in maniera VERGOGNOSA col gol RUBATO di Maradona. Ronaldo il fenomeno? Ma per piacere. Quanto è durato? Meno di una sega a due mani. Fenomeno lo era eccome, era formidabile E PER LA CRONACA: L'HO VISTO GIOCARE!!! Ma non si avvicina ne a Messi ne a CR7. Chiedete a qualsiasi presidente di Club o a qualsiasi federazione Nazionale quale giocatore vorrebbero in squadra. Tutti risponderanno Messi o Ronaldo. Semplicemente perché sono i migliori. Non si paragonano le epoche? Ok. Ma si puo' paragonare il calcio. Come loro due non c'è nessuno. Difensori scarsi? Chiedete a Nesta cosa pensa di Messi! Informatevi! Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente pazzesco. Poi ne parlate come se avesse la tecnica di Montolivo..... Cristo santo questo giocatore è ultra tecnico. Non è tecnico come Ronaldinho, ma non fatelo passare come una mezza sega. Il calcio non è solo spettacolo, il calcio è anche concretezza. Altrimenti se fosse solo spettacolo anche Moscardelli sarebbe uno dei migliori. Basta anche con sta storia dei difensori di una volta..... Basta! Una volta marcavano a uomo, vero.... Ma significa tutto e niente! Una vota le difese non facevano il fuorigioco, una volta il calcio era molto più lento.... Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ed è giusto che sia così, ma basta con questa nostalgia priva di ogni parere Oggettivo.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parlate di Maradona come se vincesse ogni singola partita da solo, ma così non è e non lo è mai stato. Nemmeno in quella famosa semifinale di m. Visto che l'Argentina rubó in maniera VERGOGNOSA col gol RUBATO di Maradona. Ronaldo il fenomeno? Ma per piacere. Quanto è durato? Meno di una sega a due mani. Fenomeno lo era eccome, era formidabile E PER LA CRONACA: L'HO VISTO GIOCARE!!! Ma non si avvicina ne a Messi ne a CR7. Chiedete a qualsiasi presidente di Club o a qualsiasi federazione Nazionale quale giocatore vorrebbero in squadra. Tutti risponderanno Messi o Ronaldo. Semplicemente perché sono i migliori. Non si paragonano le epoche? Ok. Ma si puo' paragonare il calcio. Come loro due non c'è nessuno. Difensori scarsi? Chiedete a Nesta cosa pensa di Messi! Informatevi! Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente pazzesco. Poi ne parlate come se avesse la tecnica di Montolivo..... Cristo santo questo giocatore è ultra tecnico. Non è tecnico come Ronaldinho, ma non fatelo passare come una mezza sega. Il calcio non è solo spettacolo, il calcio è anche concretezza. Altrimenti se fosse solo spettacolo anche Moscardelli sarebbe uno dei migliori. Basta anche con sta storia dei difensori di una volta..... Basta! Una volta marcavano a uomo, vero.... Ma significa tutto e niente! Una vota le difese non facevano il fuorigioco, una volta il calcio era molto più lento.... Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ed è giusto che sia così, ma basta con questa nostalgia priva di ogni parere Oggettivo.



“Nostalgia priva di parere oggettivo”, e poi ”Chiedete a qualsiasi presidente di Club o a qualsiasi federazione Nazionale quale giocatore vorrebbero in squadra. Tutti risponderanno Messi o Ronaldo. Semplicemente perché sono i migliori.”

Sei forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2018)

Ma come si fa a dire che ronaldo non abbia tecnica??
In molti mi pare confondino la tecnica del calcio coi numeri da circo e/o da strada.
La verità è che cr7 è il prototipo del giocatore perfetto.
Fisico : 10
Velocità : 10
Scatto : 10
Potenza : 10 
Dribbling : 10
Destro : 10
Sinistro : 8
Colpo di testa : 10
Calci piazzati : 10
Carisma : 10
Conduzione palla : 10
Gioco nello stretto : 10
Gioco nel lungo : 10
Senso del gol : 10
Capacità di gioco coi compagni : 10
Intelligenza tattica : 10
Protezione della palla : 10
Visione di gioco : 9
Controllo della palla : 10
Movimenti e contro-movimento : 10
Precisione del tiro : 10
Calcio lungo : 10
Leadership : 10 
Analizzando la tecnica per quel che è la tecnica(punto per punto) non esiste un solo giocatore al mondo attualmente che sia completo come Ronaldo.
Ronaldo sa far tutto e può far tutto. Può giocare un calcio ricamato ma ha fisico e potenza anche per far la 'guerra'. E' una via di mezzo paurosa tra un 9, un 10 e un 11. Nasce infatti come ala tutta dribbling e fantasia per migliorarsi e crescere anno per anno. Ronaldo è stato davvero come il vino e ora è una bottiglia non pregiata, ma unica. Chi ricorda il primo cr7 converrà con me che fosse stucchevole e irritante per come giocava palla al piede, oggi invece è un giocatore perfetto che non sbaglia un tempo di giocata.
Sicuramente messi e maradona palla al piede sono più forti ma in tante altre voci sono nettamente inferiori a cr7.
L'unico che possa competere con cr7 per il bagaglio tecnico è stato pelè.
Il nostro van basten era un alieno ma rispetto al portoghese perde almeno 4 punti sui calci piazzati, forse unico aspetto sul quale ne esce perdente. 
Ripeto : parlo di tecnica di base.
Poi chi sia più bello, più risolutivo, più incisivo ,più dribblomane ecc ecc sono altri discorsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che ronaldo non abbia tecnica??
> In molti mi pare confondino la tecnica del calcio coi numeri da circo e/o da strada.
> La verità è che cr7 è il prototipo del giocatore perfetto.
> Fisico : 10
> ...


Meno male che qualcun altro si permette di dire queste "eresie". Van Basten è stato un attaccante immenso, ma non lo stiamo paragonando a Suarez, Lewandoski o Benzema; lo stiamo paragonando a Cristiano Ronaldo. 
Forse ancora non ci si rende conto di cosa significhi essere da più di dieci anni ai massimi livelli, non scendendo mai sotto i 40 goal stagionali da otto stagioni, vincendo cinque Champions League ed un Europeo da protagonista e trascinatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parlate di Maradona come se vincesse ogni singola partita da solo, ma così non è e non lo è mai stato. Nemmeno in quella famosa semifinale di m. Visto che l'Argentina rubó in maniera VERGOGNOSA col gol RUBATO di Maradona. Ronaldo il fenomeno? Ma per piacere. Quanto è durato? Meno di una sega a due mani. Fenomeno lo era eccome, era formidabile E PER LA CRONACA: L'HO VISTO GIOCARE!!! Ma non si avvicina ne a Messi ne a CR7. Chiedete a qualsiasi presidente di Club o a qualsiasi federazione Nazionale quale giocatore vorrebbero in squadra. Tutti risponderanno Messi o Ronaldo. Semplicemente perché sono i migliori. Non si paragonano le epoche? Ok. Ma si puo' paragonare il calcio. Come loro due non c'è nessuno. Difensori scarsi? Chiedete a Nesta cosa pensa di Messi! Informatevi! Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente pazzesco. Poi ne parlate come se avesse la tecnica di Montolivo..... Cristo santo questo giocatore è ultra tecnico. Non è tecnico come Ronaldinho, ma non fatelo passare come una mezza sega. Il calcio non è solo spettacolo, il calcio è anche concretezza. Altrimenti se fosse solo spettacolo anche Moscardelli sarebbe uno dei migliori. Basta anche con sta storia dei difensori di una volta..... Basta! Una volta marcavano a uomo, vero.... Ma significa tutto e niente! Una vota le difese non facevano il fuorigioco, una volta il calcio era molto più lento.... Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ed è giusto che sia così, ma basta con questa nostalgia priva di ogni parere Oggettivo.


 
E vorrei aggiungere due paroline sulle difese di una volta: una volta marcavano ad uomo, perché non esisteva tattica difensiva. Oggi non si marca più ad uomo e non ci saranno più i marcatori alla Gentile, ma anche un Chievo qualsiasi con un po' di organizzazione difensiva ti annulla i giocatori della Juventus; l'Atletico Madrid non ha fatto vedere palla più e più volte a Messi, sempre grazie ad un'organizzazione difensiva invidiabile e l'Islanda grazie a questa brutta zona arriva ai quarti degli Europei e pareggia con l'Argentina ai mondiali.
Prima si giocava ad uomo, ma prima si giocava tutti bassi; pertanto al singolo bastava saltare il diretto avversario in marcatura per guadagnarsi un break nella metà campo avversaria; oggi, invece, anche le piccole sono molto più coraggiose, giocando alto e facendo pressing, tutte cose che si sono iniziate a vedere soltanto dagli anni '90 in poi.
Anche una Sampdoria di Giampaolo manderebbe in crisi certe squadre degli anni '80 che si difendevano perennemente basse e poi si affidavano alla palla lunga per il fenomeno di turno che pascolava in avanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meno male che qualcun altro si permette di dire queste "eresie". Van Basten è stato un attaccante immenso, ma non lo stiamo paragonando a Suarez, Lewandoski o Benzema; lo stiamo paragonando a Cristiano Ronaldo.
> Forse ancora non ci si rende conto di cosa significhi essere da più di dieci anni ai massimi livelli, non scendendo mai sotto i 40 goal stagionali da otto stagioni, vincendo cinque Champions League ed un Europeo da protagonista e trascinatore.



Messi e ronaldo sono i fenomeni incontrastati del momento,un 'momento' che dura da 10 anni, su questo dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo.
E' difficile paragonarli e stabilire chi sia il più forte perchè giocano un calcio diverso. Oserei dire che sono due mode come a suo tempo lo furono i beatles e i rolling : comunque scegli o ti schieri caschi bene.
I confronti tra giocatori sono difficilissimi da fare e se sono di epoche diverse è ancora più complicato.
L'unico modo per uscirne è, a mio modesto parere, analizzare due atleti ai raggi x, voce per voce , e alla fine stabilire chi abbia più pregi.
Messi nel gioco palla a terra da almeno 3 punti , se non di più, a ronaldo, ma il madrileno in tante altre voci quanti punti di stacco rifila all'argentino?
Forse nelle varie voci avrei dovuto metterci , come giustamente fai notare, la longevità/continuità perchè fare bene è difficile ma farlo per 10 anni è da pochissimi .


----------



## vota DC (17 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parlate di Maradona come se vincesse ogni singola partita da solo, ma così non è e non lo è mai stato. Nemmeno in quella famosa semifinale di m. Visto che l'Argentina rubó in maniera VERGOGNOSA col gol RUBATO di Maradona. Ronaldo il fenomeno? Ma per piacere. Quanto è durato? Meno di una sega a due mani. Fenomeno lo era eccome, era formidabile E PER LA CRONACA: L'HO VISTO GIOCARE!!! Ma non si avvicina ne a Messi ne a CR7. Chiedete a qualsiasi presidente di Club o a qualsiasi federazione Nazionale quale giocatore vorrebbero in squadra. Tutti risponderanno Messi o Ronaldo. Semplicemente perché sono i migliori. Non si paragonano le epoche? Ok. Ma si puo' paragonare il calcio. Come loro due non c'è nessuno. Difensori scarsi? Chiedete a Nesta cosa pensa di Messi! Informatevi! Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente pazzesco. Poi ne parlate come se avesse la tecnica di Montolivo..... Cristo santo questo giocatore è ultra tecnico. Non è tecnico come Ronaldinho, ma non fatelo passare come una mezza sega. Il calcio non è solo spettacolo, il calcio è anche concretezza. Altrimenti se fosse solo spettacolo anche Moscardelli sarebbe uno dei migliori. Basta anche con sta storia dei difensori di una volta..... Basta! Una volta marcavano a uomo, vero.... Ma significa tutto e niente! Una vota le difese non facevano il fuorigioco, una volta il calcio era molto più lento.... Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ed è giusto che sia così, ma basta con questa nostalgia priva di ogni parere Oggettivo.



Mah nel calcio lento di una volta la gente non era tutto il tempo a terra a chiedere rigore.
Fatto sta che i medici erano peggiori, si badava meno a punire il minimo contatto fisico e già questo escluderebbe Messi dall'avere una carriera lunga.
Nesta MORIBONDO è riuscito più di qualche volta a fermare Messi al suo apice. Un tempo i comprimari e le riserve valevano quanto Nesta rotto. E non c'erano i "portieri da finale" che la passavano agli avversari e non paravano nemmeno il più floscio e dritto dei tiri magari facendosi sfuggire la palla dopo averla afferrata con le mani.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Giugno 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah nel calcio lento di una volta la gente non era tutto il tempo a terra a chiedere rigore.
> Fatto sta che i medici erano peggiori, si badava meno a punire il minimo contatto fisico e già questo escluderebbe Messi dall'avere una carriera lunga.
> Nesta MORIBONDO è riuscito più di qualche volta a fermare Messi al suo apice. Un tempo i comprimari e le riserve valevano quanto Nesta rotto. E non c'erano i "portieri da finale" che la passavano agli avversari e non paravano nemmeno il più floscio e dritto dei tiri magari facendosi sfuggire la palla dopo averla afferrata con le mani.



Anche Bonera è riuscito a fermare Messi. Cosa significa? Penso che anche Maradona venisse fermato da difensori scarsi. Si parla del Drogato Argentino come se avesse vinto mille trofei. Come se su 30 partite di campionato il Napoli le vincesse tutte. Ma così non è! Perché anche lui giocava male le partite, perché anche lui non giocava sempre bene. Come è normale che sia, ma non capisco perché lo facciate passare come uno che ha vinto tutto e giocava sempre bene, quando così non era. CR7 e Messi metterebbero in difficoltà pure Baresi e Maldini. Leggetevi le interviste di Maldini e Nesta e poi ne riparliamo. Io lo ripeto, ognuno la vede a suo modo, ma l'argomentazione "una volta si difendeva" meglio è scricchiolante. Una volta si giocavano anche molte meno partite, il calcio era più lento, c'erano più spazi etc. Per assurdo penso che Messi e Maradona nel calcio degli anni 80 farebbero ancora più gol rispetto ad ora. Visto gli spazi aperti che c'erano. A Messi e Ronaldo le squadre avversarie preparano vere e proprie gabbie! Cosa che una volta non faceva nessuno. Senza contare i falli tattici che si fanno ora. Dai il gol di Maradona contro li l'Inghilterra (non quello rubato di mano) è imbarazzante. Cioè lui fa una giocata assurda, ma i difensori fanno a dir poco ridere, visto che si fanno saltare come birilli... Ahhh i famosi difensori degli anni 80


----------



## Gunnar67 (17 Giugno 2018)

Di sicuro è più forte di tutti quelli che abbiamo noi al momento...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Giugno 2018)

Bah... Alla fine il giudizio su Ronaldo è figlio del presente...

Tra vent'anni, quando a spiccare nel calcio mondiale sarà un tal pinco pallino, i ragazzini - che avranno i poster di pinco pallino in camera e che non avranno mai visto giocare ronaldo, se non in video "vetusti" reperiti su youtube (che al tempo sarà considerato una piattaforma antidiluviana) - diranno che pinco pallino è il più forte di sempre e che si sarebbe mangiato quel vecchio portoghese a colazione...

Personalmente, avendo visto giocare diversi campioni, faccio fatica a metterlo in top10 (Baresi in forma non gli faceva vedere il pallone a questo, come non lo ha fatto vedere a Romario nella finale di USA 94, peraltro dopo 25 giorni dall'operazione al menisco)...

Il più forte? Forse di oggi (Messi permettendo), ma sicuramente non della storia...


----------



## Boomer (17 Giugno 2018)

Sicuramente ha avuto una carriera pazzesca. Il fatto che sia rimasto al top per così tanto è qualcosa di incredibile e merita di essere sottolineato sempre quando si parla di CR7. Io quando giudico il migliore di sempre ( per quanto stupido possa essere un confronto del genere visto quanto è cambiato il calcio ) prendo sempre il miglior momento per quello specifico giocatore. In questo caso nessuno è al livello di Ronaldo il Fenomeno. A 21 anni era già il giocatore più devastante mai visto su un campo da calcio. Cristiano non si avvicina neanche lontanamente a quel giocatore che terrorizzava intere squadre. Un talento inarrivabile dimostrato dal fatto che a 23 anni aveva già segnato praticamente 200 gol. Tutti i giocatori del mondo e della storia sanno che senza infortuni avrebbe distrutto ogni record.

Tra l'altro immaginate Ronnie giocare tipo nel Napoli di Sarri. Pensate solo quanto potesse essere devastante con regole attuali dove ti ammoniscono dopo un fallo tattico. Contro Ronnie erano sempre falli tattici visto che ti puntava di continuo e senza sosta. E se sei ammonito contro il Fenomeno sei finito. Totalmente immarcabile.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ha avuto una carriera pazzesca. Il fatto che sia rimasto al top per così tanto è qualcosa di incredibile e merita di essere sottolineato sempre quando si parla di CR7. Io quando giudico il migliore di sempre ( per quanto stupido possa essere un confronto del genere visto quanto è cambiato il calcio ) prendo sempre il miglior momento per quello specifico giocatore. In questo caso nessuno è al livello di Ronaldo il Fenomeno. A 21 anni era già il giocatore più devastante mai visto su un campo da calcio. Cristiano non si avvicina neanche lontanamente a quel giocatore che terrorizzava intere squadre. Un talento inarrivabile dimostrato dal fatto che a 23 anni aveva già segnato praticamente 200 gol. Tutti i giocatori del mondo e della storia sanno che senza infortuni avrebbe distrutto ogni record.
> 
> Tra l'altro immaginate Ronnie giocare tipo nel Napoli di Sarri. Pensate solo quanto potesse essere devastante con regole attuali dove ti ammoniscono dopo un fallo tattico. Contro Ronnie erano sempre falli tattici visto che ti puntava di continuo e senza sosta. E se sei ammonito contro il Fenomeno sei finito. Totalmente immarcabile.



Vallo a spiegare a questi convinti... Nel massimo picco Ronaldo Il Fenomeno era un alieno. Mai visto cose del genere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Giugno 2018)

Evidentemente non capite l'italiano. Qua nessuno ha detto che CR7 sia il talento migliore della storia del calcio, ma che sia il calciatore più forte di sempre. Il Fenomeno è durato pochissimo. Cristiano è da più di dieci anni sulla cresta dell'onda. Ma non ci vergognate a non calcolare minimamente questa cosa? Cioè lo sminuite... Sminuite la continuità in un epoca in cui si gioca ogni 3 giorni.

Pensatela come volete, ma se devo parlare di apici toccati in carriera, la lista di giocatori è lunghissima.... Ma questi però sono ragionamenti ridicoli. Per esempio parlate sempre del Fenomeno nel suo stato di gloria, ma già il fenomeno del Real, che era comune un bomba, non vale mezzo CR7. Questo non lo dite... "Se non si fosse infortunato" e bla bla... Coi se e coi ma non si fa la storia. Sembrate gli Juventini che dicono "Se ci fosse stato Nedved"...


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non capite l'italiano. Qua nessuno ha detto che CR7 sia il talento migliore della storia del calcio, ma che sia il calciatore più forte di sempre. Il Fenomeno è durato pochissimo. Cristiano è da più di dieci anni sulla cresta dell'onda. Ma non ci vergognate a non calcolare minimamente questa cosa? Cioè lo sminuite... Sminuite la continuità in un epoca in cui si gioca ogni 3 giorni.
> 
> Pensatela come volete, ma se devo parlare di apici toccati in carriera, la lista di giocatori è lunghissima.... Ma questi però sono ragionamenti ridicoli. Per esempio parlate sempre del Fenomeno nel suo stato di gloria, ma già il fenomeno del Real, che era comune un bomba, non vale mezzo CR7. Questo non lo dite... "Se non si fosse infortunato" e bla bla... Coi se e coi ma non si fa la storia. Sembrate gli Juventini che dicono "Se ci fosse stato Nedved"...



Ci dobbiamo pure vergognare?

Qui quello che non capisce l’italiano sei tu. “Forte” e “costante” hanno significati diversi. Sì, Cristiani Ronaldo è il più “costante” ad altissimi livelli di tutti i tempi, ma non il più “forte” di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ha avuto una carriera pazzesca. Il fatto che sia rimasto al top per così tanto è qualcosa di incredibile e merita di essere sottolineato sempre quando si parla di CR7. Io quando giudico il migliore di sempre ( per quanto stupido possa essere un confronto del genere visto quanto è cambiato il calcio ) prendo sempre il miglior momento per quello specifico giocatore. In questo caso nessuno è al livello di Ronaldo il Fenomeno. A 21 anni era già il giocatore più devastante mai visto su un campo da calcio. *Cristiano non si avvicina neanche lontanamente a quel giocatore che terrorizzava intere squadre*. Un talento inarrivabile dimostrato dal fatto che a 23 anni aveva già segnato praticamente 200 gol. Tutti i giocatori del mondo e della storia sanno che senza infortuni avrebbe distrutto ogni record.
> 
> Tra l'altro immaginate Ronnie giocare tipo nel Napoli di Sarri. Pensate solo quanto potesse essere devastante con regole attuali dove ti ammoniscono dopo un fallo tattico. Contro Ronnie erano sempre falli tattici visto che ti puntava di continuo e senza sosta. E se sei ammonito contro il Fenomeno sei finito. Totalmente immarcabile.


Sì, un giocatore che da otto anni - e dico otto! - ha più goal che presenze non perde il confronto con Nazario de Lima, ma addirittura non si avvicina nemmeno. Cristiano Ronaldo è il più grande killer che si sia mai visto su un campo di calcio e voi stato ancora appresso ai vostri miti del passato; in mezzo al campo saranno stati devastanti quanto volete voi i vari de Lima, Maradona e compagnia cantante, ma con CR7 sei 1-0 avanti, sempre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Giugno 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Ci dobbiamo pure vergognare?
> 
> Qui quello che non capisce l’italiano sei tu. “Forte” e “costante” hanno significati diversi. Sì, Cristiani Ronaldo è il più “costante” ad altissimi livelli di tutti i tempi, ma non il più “forte” di tutti i tempi.



Vergognare per modo di dire chiaramente. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di calcio. Perché non si puo' non calcolare quel fatto. Comunque spiegami tu quali fattori a livello teorico bisognerebbe prendere in esame per eleggere il miglior calciatore della storia.


----------



## Boomer (17 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, un giocatore che da otto anni - e dico otto! - ha più goal che presenze non perde il confronto con Nazario de Lima, ma addirittura non si avvicina nemmeno. Cristiano Ronaldo è il più grande killer che si sia mai visto su un campo di calcio e voi stato ancora appresso ai vostri miti del passato; in mezzo al campo saranno stati devastanti quanto volete voi i vari de Lima, Maradona e compagnia cantante, ma con CR7 sei 1-0 avanti, sempre.



Perchè con Ronaldo no ? A 20 anni 47 gol in 49 presenze? E' ovvio che come carriera Cr7 sia avanti , trofei statistiche e quello che volete. Ma sono confronti che lasciano il tempo che trovano visti infortuni, campionati diversi con livelli diversi, gioco che cambia nel tempo , qualità della rosa etc... Se io dovessi scegliere la punta della mia squadra e le opzioni fossero Ronaldo al top o Cristiano al top io scelgo sempre il primo. Dominante non solo in area ma in tutto il campo e unico giocatore nella storia a dare l'impressione di poter giocare da solo contro 11. Se poi uno vuole considerare CR7 come il più forte di sempre perchè ha fatto più gol va benissimo , non sono qui per fargli cambiare idea basta che non mi si dica che era superiore al Fenomeno quando era al top perchè non c'è neanche paragone.

Tra l'altro leggevo nelle scorse pagine che Nesta aveva detto che Messi era/è fortissimo. 

Chi è il giocatore più forte con cui lei ha giocato e invece quello più forte che ha marcato? 

«Sempre lo stesso. Dico Ronaldo, il brasiliano. Io in vecchiaia ho giocato contro Messi, contro Cristiano Ronaldo, però Ronaldo è stato qualcosa di superiore, qualcosa veramente di diverso rispetto a tutti. Giocarci contro per me è stato molto difficile». 

Fonte : Corriere dello sport ( 2017). 

Stranamente tutti i suoi colleghi dissero/dicono lo stesso.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè con Ronaldo no ? A 20 anni 47 gol in 49 presenze? E' ovvio che come carriera Cr7 sia avanti , trofei statistiche e quello che volete. Ma sono confronti che lasciano il tempo che trovano visti infortuni, campionati diversi con livelli diversi, gioco che cambia nel tempo , qualità della rosa etc... Se io dovessi scegliere la punta della mia squadra e le opzioni fossero Ronaldo al top o Cristiano al top io scelgo sempre il primo. Dominante non solo in area ma in tutto il campo e unico giocatore nella storia a dare l'impressione di poter giocare da solo contro 11. Se poi uno vuole considerare CR7 come il più forte di sempre perchè ha fatto più gol va benissimo , non sono qui per fargli cambiare idea basta che non mi si dica che era superiore al Fenomeno quando era al top perchè non c'è neanche paragone.
> 
> Tra l'altro leggevo nelle scorse pagine che Nesta aveva detto che Messi era/è fortissimo.
> 
> ...



La penso uguale.
R9 era allucinante.
E lui che ha portato il calcio alla velocita supersonica di oggi.
E stato piu sfortunato... e meno professionista.
Ma giocava pure un calcio dove i difensori pensavano prima di tutto a difendere e a menare (e non certo ad impostare come ora) e dove l'arbitro lasciava giocare molto di piu.
Oggi (va bene che il VAR arriva solo quando CR7 sta per finire la carriera) un difensore non puo nemmeno "fare il furbo" che poi arriva il Replay... e sara sempre piu a vantaggio delle punte ovviamente.

Per me il Fenomeno era un altra cosa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2018)

Mi viene da chiedere "Quale Ronaldo!?"
sicuramente nella storia del Calcio 
questi che portano questo Cognome, possono considerare portatori di talento.

Perché cari miei ci sono ben 3 Palloni d'oro 
Ronaldo il Fenomeno 
Ronaldo de Assis Moreira, meglio noto come Ronaldinho
Cristiano Ronaldo 

se esiste un Dio del Calcio bhe premia i Ronaldo 

poi sul Tema ritengo Cr7 Atleta migliore ... però senza condizione fisica 
fa prendere 20 punti di distacco al Barca x intenderci 

Lui è un vero talento nel mantenersi ad alti livelli 
xo pur non essendo privo di talento tecnico, ci sono stati calciatori nella storia che lo superano in quello.

p.s. mi viene da piangere se penso che x via d'infortuni seri (Ronaldo-Van Basten)
o per questioni di Cuore (Batistuta-Totti) non sono stati premiati x quel che valevano veramente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè con Ronaldo no ? A 20 anni 47 gol in 49 presenze? E' ovvio che come carriera Cr7 sia avanti , trofei statistiche e quello che volete. Ma sono confronti che lasciano il tempo che trovano visti infortuni, campionati diversi con livelli diversi, gioco che cambia nel tempo , qualità della rosa etc... Se io dovessi scegliere la punta della mia squadra e le opzioni fossero Ronaldo al top o Cristiano al top io scelgo sempre il primo. Dominante non solo in area ma in tutto il campo e unico giocatore nella storia a dare l'impressione di poter giocare da solo contro 11. Se poi uno vuole considerare CR7 come il più forte di sempre perchè ha fatto più gol va benissimo , non sono qui per fargli cambiare idea basta che non mi si dica che era superiore al Fenomeno quando era al top perchè non c'è neanche paragone.
> 
> Tra l'altro leggevo nelle scorse pagine che Nesta aveva detto che Messi era/è fortissimo.
> 
> ...



Puro vangelo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè con Ronaldo no ? A 20 anni 47 gol in 49 presenze? E' ovvio che come carriera Cr7 sia avanti , trofei statistiche e quello che volete. Ma sono confronti che lasciano il tempo che trovano visti infortuni, campionati diversi con livelli diversi, gioco che cambia nel tempo , qualità della rosa etc... Se io dovessi scegliere la punta della mia squadra e le opzioni fossero Ronaldo al top o Cristiano al top io scelgo sempre il primo. Dominante non solo in area ma in tutto il campo e unico giocatore nella storia a dare l'impressione di poter giocare da solo contro 11. Se poi uno vuole considerare CR7 come il più forte di sempre perchè ha fatto più gol va benissimo , non sono qui per fargli cambiare idea basta che non mi si dica che era superiore al Fenomeno quando era al top perchè non c'è neanche paragone.
> 
> Tra l'altro leggevo nelle scorse pagine che Nesta aveva detto che Messi era/è fortissimo.
> 
> ...


La differenza tra il mio discorso e il vostro sta nel fatto che io non voglio per forza dimostrare che Cristiano sia più forte del fenomeno, o di Maradona o di tutti gli altri; d'altronde, come ho già detto sopra, per me è più corretto parlare di Olimpo del calcio. 
Voi, viceversa, volete per forza dimostrare la superiorità dei vostri eroi del passato, addirittura con la superbia di dire che il portoghese nemmeno si avvicinerebbe al brasiliano, ma per dimostrarmi questo devi dirmi cosa avrebbe fatto più di Cristiano il suo omonimo.
Ronaldo era più funambolico di Cristiano e passi pure, ma allora Cristiano è più attaccante del fenomeno; il brasiliano piglia palla a 30 metri dalla porta e mi spacca la difesa avversaria, ma col portoghese parto 1-0 avanti perché tutto ciò che tocca diventa goal. 
La preferenza è legittima - il mio preferito resta Ronaldinho, per dire -, né dico il portoghese nettamente più forte, ma è pura castroneria dire che tra i due Ronaldo neanche ci sarebbe paragone; tra Maradona e Aimar non c'è paragone, tra Platini e Djorkaeff non c'è paragone, non tra Nazario e Cristiano.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Giugno 2018)

mama mia...cosa mi tocca legere....ora non si puo paragonare CR7 a Ronaldo Il Fenomeno..ma scherziamo?vi rendete conto che CR7 e entrato nella storia come il giocatore piu forte della storia del piu forte club del mondo cioe il Real Madrid ? questo fra 50 anni avra la sua statua d`oro a Madrid....e voi parlate di uno che ha giocato in un squadretta din seconda fascia come L`Inter e ha vinto la copa Uefa ))


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La differenza tra il mio discorso e il vostro sta nel fatto che io non voglio per forza dimostrare che Cristiano sia più forte del fenomeno, o di Maradona o di tutti gli altri; d'altronde, come ho già detto sopra, per me è più corretto parlare di Olimpo del calcio.
> Voi, viceversa, volete per forza dimostrare la superiorità dei vostri eroi del passato, addirittura con la superbia di dire che il portoghese nemmeno si avvicinerebbe al brasiliano, ma per dimostrarmi questo devi dirmi cosa avrebbe fatto più di Cristiano il suo omonimo.
> Ronaldo era più funambolico di Cristiano e passi pure, ma allora Cristiano è più attaccante del fenomeno; il brasiliano piglia palla a 30 metri dalla porta e mi spacca la difesa avversaria, ma col portoghese parto 1-0 avanti perché tutto ciò che tocca diventa goal.
> La preferenza è legittima - il mio preferito resta Ronaldinho, per dire -, né dico il portoghese nettamente più forte, ma è pura castroneria dire che tra i due Ronaldo neanche ci sarebbe paragone; tra Maradona e Aimar non c'è paragone, tra Platini e Djorkaeff non c'è paragone, non tra Nazario e Cristiano.



Capisco il discorso è sono pure d'accordo su tante cose. 
Ma se dobbiamo guardare le statistiche : CR7 ha numeri da alieni solo nel Real... ovvero in Spagna e nella migliore squadra del mondo.
Con il Portogallo non parti con il 1-0... ma ha numeri più "umani".

Pure R9 aveva quei numeri prima di andare a l'Inter e di rompersi.

Con questo non voglio dire che CR7 non segnerebbe a valanga in Serie A. Sarebbe ridicolo. Ma giocare in un campionato dove lasciano più spazio e dove hai i migliori nella tua squadra aiuta di sicuro. 

CR7 non è solo gol. Però dire chi è il più forte in base a chi segna di più e comunque riduttivo. Che poi non è che R9 segnasse quanto Kalinic 

Per dire (ancora una volta esagerando perché il confronto tecnico non sta in piedi) se Inzaghi avesse una media di 1,5 gol a partita non direi comunque che è il migliore al mondo.

E concordo pure con te su Ronaldinho. Un altro giocatore immarcabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Ah, ma perché ci sono ancora dubbi in merito?
Pensavo fosse dall'europeo vinto *col Portogallo* che la questione si fosse chiusa...

Non è il talento più grande di sempre, ma compensa con altre doti e di certo nessuno è mai stato decisivo quanto lui


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco il discorso è sono pure d'accordo su tante cose.
> Ma se dobbiamo guardare le statistiche : CR7 ha numeri da alieni solo nel Real... ovvero in Spagna e nella migliore squadra del mondo.
> Con il Portogallo non parti con il 1-0... ma ha numeri più "umani".
> 
> ...



Forse quando parliamo di CR7 ci si dimentica che ha avuto una carriera costellata di gol e successi anche prima del Real..

Ma poi capirei anche se si parlasse di qualche stagione al top..come Ronaldo il fenomeno, ma qui parliamo di 9, N-O-V-E stagioni al Real in cui ha segnato 450 gol in 438 partite...105 gol in champions...

Ah, col portogallo CR7 ha segnato robetta..solo 84 gol...

PS: io adoravo il fenomeno sia chiaro..ma la nostalgia è una brutta bestia..CR7 e Messi sono nettamente i due più forti mai visti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Giugno 2018)

È ovvio che se Inzaghi avesse avuto la media gol di CR7 non direi mai che sia stato il calciatore più forte, per un puro fattore tecnico. Però probabilmente direi che è stata la prima punta più letale della storia.

Gli "anti" Cristiano Ronaldo parlano di lui come di uno che non abbia tecnica, ma così non è. Ho già anche detto che ci puo' stare che non sia il più dotato tecnicamente/talentuoso della storia, ma è comunque un mostro. La storia dei gol in Spagna non regge. Tralasciando il fatto che segnava già in Inghilterra, solo Messi e CR7 hanno quei numeri in Spagna. Come mai anche Zaza non fa 40 gol in Liga? Visto che è così facile far gol? E se non basta questo, voliamo parlare dei gol fatti in Champions? Anche lì le difese lasciano spazi su spazi?


----------



## PM3 (18 Giugno 2018)

Scusate, ma chi è stato il miglior portiere degli ultimi 20 anni? 
Penso non ci siano dubbi, Buffon.
Eppure Dida per un anno gli è stato superiore, ma nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che è stato quel Dida il migliore.
Quando si giudica un calciatore non si può prendere solo una frazione della sua carriera ma tutta, per intero. 
Quindi anche per me CR7 è il migliore della storia.
L'atleta più forte che ci sia mai stato. 
Sicuramente non ha il genio o la fantasia di altri grandi campioni, come Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona, Cruijff, però bada al sodo, ed è un leader vero. Strapotere atletico abbinato ad un'ottima tecnica.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Probabilmente sì. Il più completo senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È ovvio che se Inzaghi avesse avuto la media gol di CR7 non direi mai che sia stato il calciatore più forte, per un puro fattore tecnico. Però probabilmente direi che è stata la prima punta più letale della storia.
> 
> Gli "anti" Cristiano Ronaldo parlano di lui come di uno che non abbia tecnica, ma così non è. Ho già anche detto che ci puo' stare che non sia il più dotato tecnicamente/talentuoso della storia, ma è comunque un mostro. La storia dei gol in Spagna non regge. Tralasciando il fatto che segnava già in Inghilterra, solo Messi e CR7 hanno quei numeri in Spagna. Come mai anche Zaza non fa 40 gol in Liga? Visto che è così facile far gol? E se non basta questo, voliamo parlare dei gol fatti in Champions? Anche lì le difese lasciano spazi su spazi?



Beh pelè di gol in europa non ne ha segnato alcuno eppure sul palcoscenico mondiale un giocatore cosi non si era mai visto.
Forte , potente, tecnico, imprevedibile.
CR7 è un riassunto perfetto tra un 9, un 10, un 11 : un mostro.
Ronaldo il fenomeno è stato indubbiamente un grandissimo perchè mai avevamo visto quel controllo di palla e quella tecnica uniti a quella velocità e su queste voci sicuramente il brasiliano batte il portoghese ma sui calci piazzati, sulla potenza del tiro , sul gioco aereo, sui colpi di testa la bilancia pende nettamente a favore di cr7.
Ripeto : se ci limitassimo ad analizzare i giocatori voce per voce non sarebbe cosi difficile constatare che come cristiano pochi ce ne sono stati e pochi ce ne saranno.
Pelè era completo come cr7 , van basten , eusebio.
Messi e maradona , pur essendo ovviamente non forti ma di più, giocano solo al 'piano terra', cr7 gioca anche il gioco aereo.
E' superfluo?
Non lo è.
Saper fare tutto non può esser considerato la normalità.
Ronaldo può giocare ogni tipo di calcio in ogni tipo di cultura calcistica, messi no.
Messi gioca solo il suo calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco il discorso è sono pure d'accordo su tante cose.
> Ma se dobbiamo guardare le statistiche : CR7 ha numeri da alieni solo nel Real... ovvero in Spagna e nella migliore squadra del mondo.
> Con il Portogallo non parti con il 1-0... ma ha numeri più "umani".
> 
> ...


Infatti il discorso che volevo fare è il seguente: Cristiano Ronaldo batte in goal il fenomeno, il quale batte in fantasia il portoghese, ma ciò non toglie che anche il fenomeno avesse numeri da capogiro, come anche CR7 ha una fantasia straordinaria; ma questo lo davo per scontato. Se a Nazario do 10 alla fantasia, a Cristiano do 9,5; se a Nazario do 9,5 alla finalizzazione, a Cristiano do 10, ma questo credevo fosse scontato.
Per quanto riguarda i numeri "solo nel Real", lascerei cadere il discorso se fossi in te, perché Ronaldo ha più goal che presenze anche in Champions League da otto anni, non soltanto nella Liga; se quei numeri li avesse avuti soltanto in Spagna sarebbe stato un Icardi qualsiasi.
Insomma, quello che volevo dire è che non si può dimostrare una superiorità del brasiliano nei confronti del portoghese; la mia battaglia è farvi ammettere che CR7 non sia inferiore al suo omonimo, non per forza che sia più forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma chi è stato il miglior portiere degli ultimi 20 anni?
> Penso non ci siano dubbi, Buffon.
> Eppure Dida per un anno gli è stato superiore, ma nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che è stato quel Dida il migliore.
> Quando si giudica un calciatore non si può prendere solo una frazione della sua carriera ma tutta, per intero.
> ...


Esattamente. Il Dida 2002-2004 è stato indubbiamente ai livelli di Buffon; quindi all'apice di dove possa arrivare un portiere, ma non lo si può mica definire il miglior portiere di sempre per quelle due stagioni; lo stesso Ronaldinho raggiunge picchi insuperabili, ma per quanto? Due o tre anni? E lo dico da suo tifoso.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Il Dida 2002-2004 è stato indubbiamente ai livelli di Buffon; quindi all'apice di dove possa arrivare un portiere, ma non lo si può mica definire il miglior portiere di sempre per quelle due stagioni; lo stesso Ronaldinho raggiunge picchi insuperabili, ma per quanto? *Due o tre anni*? E lo dico da suo tifoso.



beh no, metti anche 5
Ma a quei livelli lì non resti per tanti anni. Soprattutto i sudamericani che hanno iniziato la carriera nel nuovo millennio.
Si parla comunque di livelli clamorosi ed è anche normale raggiungere la vetta, restarci qualche anno, e poi crollare anche in maniera a volte repentina. Vedi Kakà.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh no, metti anche 5
> Ma a quei livelli lì non resti per tanti anni. Soprattutto i sudamericani che hanno iniziato la carriera nel nuovo millennio.
> Si parla comunque di livelli clamorosi ed è anche normale raggiungere la vetta, restarci qualche anno, e poi crollare anche in maniera a volte repentina. Vedi Kakà.



Quindi in poche parole stai dicendo che CR7 è il migliore perché quei livelli non solo li ha raggiunti, ma li sta mantenendo con costanza da dieci anni. Così come Messi, che forse in picchi assoluti è arrivato pure più in alto di Cristiano. 

Sia chiaro che io non voglio sminuire gli altri. Il giocatore che più amo a livello soggettivo è Sheva. Ma so benissimo che non è nell'olimpo. Come picchi, come fantasia, come divertimento Ronaldinho era il migliore da veder giocare. Ma il calcio è anche altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quindi in poche parole stai dicendo che CR7 è il migliore perché quei livelli non solo li ha raggiunti, ma li sta mantenendo con costanza da dieci anni. Così come Messi, che forse in picchi assoluti è arrivato pure più in alto di Cristiano.
> 
> Sia chiaro che io non voglio sminuire gli altri. Il giocatore che più amo a livello soggettivo è Sheva. Ma so benissimo che non è nell'olimpo. Come picchi, come fantasia, *come divertimento Ronaldinho era il migliore da veder giocare. Ma il calcio è anche altro*.



Per me il più bello di sempre da vedere è stato Zizou..davvero unico nel suo modo di condurre la palla e giocare..
Inoltre ha anche firmato vittorie straordinarie e ha giocato a livelli altissimi per una decade..

CR7 però ha portato il calcio ad un livello di competizione nuovo..


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quindi in poche parole stai dicendo che CR7 è il migliore perché quei livelli non solo li ha raggiunti, ma li sta mantenendo con costanza da dieci anni. Così come Messi, che forse in picchi assoluti è arrivato pure più in alto di Cristiano.
> 
> Sia chiaro che io non voglio sminuire gli altri. Il giocatore che più amo a livello soggettivo è Sheva. Ma so benissimo che non è nell'olimpo. *Come picchi, come fantasia, come divertimento Ronaldinho era il migliore da veder giocare. Ma il calcio è anche altro*.



Ronaldinho era anche altro, non si può limitarlo al solo divertimento delle giocate...parentesi al Milan esclusa ovviamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho era anche altro, non si può limitarlo al solo divertimento delle giocate...parentesi al Milan esclusa ovviamente.



Ma infatti..Ronaldinho è stato un vero fuoriclasse, e ha portato il Barca a vincere molti titoli..
Lo si dipinge troppo spesso come mero giocoliere...

Certo non è durato molto il suo picco, diciamo su per giù 5 anni (2002-2007) ma è stato un vero campione..la sua carriera non è molto diversa da quella di Kakà alla fine eh...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Quindi in poche parole stai dicendo che CR7 è il migliore perché quei livelli non solo li ha raggiunti, ma li sta mantenendo con costanza da dieci anni*. Così come Messi, che forse in picchi assoluti è arrivato pure più in alto di Cristiano.
> 
> Sia chiaro che io non voglio sminuire gli altri. Il giocatore che più amo a livello soggettivo è Sheva. Ma so benissimo che non è nell'olimpo. Come picchi, come fantasia, come divertimento Ronaldinho era il migliore da veder giocare. Ma il calcio è anche altro.


esattamente
oltre alle caratteristiche tecniche sia chiaro.
Messi è magia, è talento cristallino. Ma è anche scarsa personalità. Resta sempre fortissimo, sia chiaro. CR7 non ha la tecnica di Messi. Messi non ha la testa di CR7. E per essere il migliore di sempre devi avere la testa.
Per me CR7 è il giocatore PERFETTO.

p.s. Ronaldinho non era solo fantasia.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> esattamente
> oltre alle caratteristiche tecniche sia chiaro.
> Messi è magia, è talento cristallino. Ma è anche scarsa personalità. Resta sempre fortissimo, sia chiaro. CR7 non ha la tecnica di Messi. Messi non ha la testa di CR7. E per essere il migliore di sempre devi avere la testa.
> Per me CR7 è il giocatore PERFETTO.



Ma tu per tecnica cosa intendi esattamente?
Guarda che se paragoni il bagaglio tecnico di cr7 vedrai che è superiore a quello di messi nel suo complesso.
Messi indubbiamente è più forte nella conduzione della palla e nel dribbling ma sotto tanti altri aspetti cristiano ronaldo surclassa l'argentino.
Il colpo di testa ad esempio, lo stacco , il gioco aereo , la potenza nel calcio.
Mi dirai tu che messi è nano e quindi va da se. Beh allora la statura ridotta di messi che gli consente un dominio della palla fuori dalla norma è la sua croce e la sua delizia perchè l'argentino sa e può giocare solo quel calcio.
Cr7 può giocare ogni tipo di calcio. Questo non è valore assoluto ???
Qua sul forum mi pare che in tanti/troppi quando parlano di tecnica intendono o i numeri da circo o i numeri da funambolo.


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu per tecnica cosa intendi esattamente?
> Guarda che se paragoni il bagaglio tecnico di cr7 vedrai che è superiore a quello di messi nel suo complesso.
> Messi indubbiamente è più forte nella conduzione della palla e nel dribbling ma sotto tanti altri aspetti cristiano ronaldo surclassa l'argentino.
> *Il colpo di testa ad esempio, lo stacco , il gioco aereo , la potenza nel calcio.
> ...



Eh ma non è tecnica quella...è atletismo/doti fisiche...col pallone tra i piedi Messi è tranquillamente il top al mondo, non c'è nessuno al suo livello ed è anche tranquillamente tra i top all time.
Comunque non è vero che Ronaldo può giocare ogni tipo di calcio...quello di Messi ad esempio non riuscirebbe a replicarlo, neanche quello di Ibra probabilmente...non che sia una mancanza che gli faccia calare il suo valore assoluto, ovviamente.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu per tecnica cosa intendi esattamente?
> Guarda che se paragoni il bagaglio tecnico di cr7 vedrai che è superiore a quello di messi nel suo complesso.
> Messi indubbiamente è più forte nella conduzione della palla e nel dribbling ma sotto tanti altri aspetti cristiano ronaldo surclassa l'argentino.
> Il colpo di testa ad esempio, lo stacco , il gioco aereo , la potenza nel calcio.
> ...



C'è un giocatore che ha chiuso l'ultima Liga spagnola da leader alla voce: 

-gol
-assist
-pre assist
-passaggi chiave
-occasioni da gol create
-dribbling riusciti
-efficienza realizzativa

P.S. Non è Ronaldo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> C'è un giocatore che ha chiuso l'ultima Liga spagnola da leader alla voce:
> 
> -gol
> -assist
> ...



Questa è statistica, non tecnica.
La tecnica è :
-conduzione della palla;
-protezione della palla;
-destro;
-sinistro,
-colpo di testa;
-gioco aereo/acrobazia;
-trasmissione della palla (passaggio-tiro)
-potenza del calcio;
-dribbling;
-precisione del calcio;
-visione di gioco;
-capacità di giocare a due tocchi;
-controllo della palla(orientato e non);
ecc ecc ecc
analizza le voci una per una e vedrai che cr7 batte messi nel complesso.
Questo non vuol dire sia più forte, vuol dire però che ha più armi, è più completo.
La tecnica potrei dire che è quella capacità di far sembrare semplici le giocate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu per tecnica cosa intendi esattamente?
> Guarda che se paragoni il bagaglio tecnico di cr7 vedrai che è superiore a quello di messi nel suo complesso.
> Messi indubbiamente è più forte nella conduzione della palla e nel dribbling ma sotto tanti altri aspetti cristiano ronaldo surclassa l'argentino.
> Il colpo di testa ad esempio, lo stacco , il gioco aereo , la potenza nel calcio.
> ...



Discussione ormai mitologica, direi che possiamo dire che è unanimemente riconosciuto che per "tecnica pura" si intende l'abilità nei seguenti fondamentali:
- Stop, da fermo o a seguire
- Dribbling, secco o in corsa
- Conduzione generale della palla
- Tiro (in qualsiasi modo: da fermo, in corsa, al volo, su punizione)
- Passaggio

In queste doti Messi è superiore a CR7 di base..ma CR7 lo surclassa come atletismo e forza di volontà..oltretutto è un vero leader e non un leader di facciata (lo sanno anche i sassi che nell'argentina e anche nel Barca sono altri che tirano il gruppo, CR7 invece nel portogallo e nel Real è il primo combattente)


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stasera a 33 anni, dopo l'ennesima prestazione assurda, dopo mille trofei vinti, centinaia di gol etc. Si puo' dire che sia il più forte di sempre?
> 
> Per me assolutamente si. Solo Messi lo puo' intaccare se ritorna ai suoi livelli.



Per me no, ma si vince da protagonista questo mondiale...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Eh ma non è tecnica quella...è atletismo/doti fisiche...col pallone tra i piedi Messi è tranquillamente il top al mondo, non c'è nessuno al suo livello ed è anche tranquillamente tra i top all time.
> Comunque non è vero che Ronaldo può giocare ogni tipo di calcio...quello di Messi ad esempio non riuscirebbe a replicarlo, neanche quello di Ibra probabilmente...non che sia una mancanza che gli faccia calare il suo valore assoluto, ovviamente.



Il colpo di testa è tecnica , non atletismo.
Io penso cr7 possa giocare ogni tipo di calcio mentre per giocare il calcio di messi devi apparecchiare la tavola alle sue condizioni tecniche/tattiche.
E' ovvio che convenga sempre seguire sua messia messi ma ti condiziona eccome.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discussione ormai mitologica, direi che possiamo dire che è unanimemente riconosciuto che per "tecnica pura" si intende l'abilità nei seguenti fondamentali:
> - Stop, da fermo o a seguire
> - Dribbling, secco o in corsa
> - Conduzione generale della palla
> ...



Beh allora direi che già nel colpo di testa, nell'acrobazia, nell'uso del piede debole cr7 è nettamente più forte.
Non mi dire che il sinistro di cr7 non è superiore al destro di messi.
Sto portando il confronto su una valutazione globale perchè stabilire chi sia meglio è impossibile, sono i due protagonisti indiscussi del calcio degli ultimi 10 anni.
Ma dire che messi sia più forte tecnicamente di cr7 è sbagliato a mio parere, messi è più forte nel dribbling e nella conduzione palla.
Su queste voci non è umano, inavvicinabile per tutti.


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il colpo di testa è tecnica , non atletismo.
> Io penso cr7 possa giocare ogni tipo di calcio mentre per giocare il calcio di messi devi apparecchiare la tavola alle sue condizioni tecniche/tattiche.
> E' ovvio che convenga sempre seguire sua messia messi ma ti condiziona eccome.



Chissà come mai non hai detto nulla sulle altre cose  e comunque faccio abbastanza fatica a considerare il colpo di testa tecnica in un gioco principalmente di piedi, comunque la si può anche dare per buona.
Per il resto sono pareri personali quindi stica, anche se ritengo pretestuoso dire che Ronaldo potrebbe fare tranquillamente il regista offensivo


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa è statistica, non tecnica.
> La tecnica è :
> -conduzione della palla; SI
> -protezione della palla; In minima parte
> ...



Ti ho corretto la lista..non capisco perché ti ostini ad inserire nella tecnica doti che contemplano aspetti diversi..la tecnica si intende con i piedi..
Sennò Bierhoff di testa e a protezione della palla era Messi...ma dbito esista una sola persona al mondo lo definirebbe un giocatore tecnico


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti ho corretto la lista..non capisco perché ti ostini ad inserire nella tecnica doti che contemplano aspetti diversi..la tecnica si intende con i piedi..
> Sennò Bierhoff di testa e a protezione della palla era Messi...ma dbito esista una sola persona al mondo lo definirebbe un giocatore tecnico



Ti garantisco ai bambini una delle prime cose che si insegna è protegger la palla, metter il corpo tra palla e avversario.
Ma infatti bierhoff era da 10 in queste due voci, il dramma era che era da due in tante altre.
Il colpo di testa è tecnica , come è tecnica saper impattare la palla aerea, anche la potenza del calcio è tecnica : guarda come lascia andare la gamba cr7.
O crederai davvero che è merito della palestra??


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh allora direi che già nel colpo di testa, nell'acrobazia, nell'uso del piede debole cr7 è nettamente più forte.
> Non mi dire che il sinistro di cr7 non è superiore al destro di messi.
> Sto portando il confronto su una valutazione globale perchè stabilire chi sia meglio è impossibile, sono i due protagonisti indiscussi del calcio degli ultimi 10 anni.
> Ma dire che messi sia più forte tecnicamente di cr7 è sbagliato a mio parere, messi è più forte nel dribbling e nella conduzione palla.
> Su queste voci non è umano, inavvicinabile per tutti.



Il colpo di testa non lo considero affatto..il piede debole dei due conta poco, Messi fa il 100% di quello che vuole fare col sinistro..possono pure levarglielo il destro..gli serve solo per correre..
Il tiro di Messi è molto più tecnico di quello di CR7..Messi calcio 99su100 pulito, CR7 spesso calcia in modo sporco..poi come faccia a segnare anche così non lo so..fa parte del "talento"..se tira lui de gea sfugge la presa, tira un altro la stessa roba la stoppa coi piedi..
Chi è baciato dalla sorte lo vedi da tante cose (ad esempio gli zero infortuni seri)..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti garantisco ai bambini una delle prime cose che si insegna è protegger la palla, metter il corpo tra palla e avversario.
> Ma infatti bierhoff era da 10 in queste due voci, il dramma era che era da due in tante altre.



Si ma che lo insegni non vuol dire sia tecnica..è un fondamentale del calcio, come anche la rimessa con le mani o il rinvio dal fondo..
Quando si parla di tecnica si intende la qualità


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il colpo di testa non lo considero affatto..il piede debole dei due conta poco, Messi fa il 100% di quello che vuole fare col sinistro..possono pure levarglielo il destro..gli serve solo per correre..
> Il tiro di Messi è molto più tecnico di quello di CR7..Messi calcio 99su100 pulito, CR7 spesso calcia in modo sporco..poi come faccia a segnare anche così non lo so..fa parte del "talento"..se tira lui de gea sfugge la presa, tira un altro la stessa roba la stoppa coi piedi..
> Chi è baciato dalla sorte lo vedi da tante cose (ad esempio gli zero infortuni seri)..



Guardalo bene il gol sul quale de gea fa la papera : cr7 riceve palla da destra , fa scorrere la palla sul suo piede debole , controllo e tiro.
Tutto in modo naturale laddove i giocatori normali avrebbero tentato un rientro sul piede forte.
Questa è tecnica, ha azzerato i tempi della giocata.
Ok de gea fa il paperone ma cr7 fa sembrare tutto semplice laddove non lo è.


----------



## Gunnar67 (18 Giugno 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> C'è un giocatore che ha chiuso l'ultima Liga spagnola da leader alla voce:
> 
> -gol
> -assist
> ...



Si, ma la Liga quest'anno era un allenamento per i mondiali. E' adesso che si decide chi e' il più forte. E se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino, il più' grande e' sempre il solito.

P.S.: Non e' argentino


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma che lo insegni non vuol dire sia tecnica..è un fondamentale del calcio, come anche la rimessa con le mani o il rinvio dal fondo..
> Quando si parla di tecnica si intende la qualità



Ma per protezione della palla io non intendo giocare a sportellate come fa belotti, forse mi son inteso male.
Io intendo la capacità di condurre/portare palla mettendo sempre l'avversario in condizione di non intervenire.
I grandissimi, giusto per capirci, se attaccati da destra proteggono palla con la spalla destra e conducono palla col sinistro, viceversa se attaccati da sinistra.
Questa è tecnica.
Pelè in questo era un mostro.


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guardalo bene il gol sul quale de gea fa la papera : cr7 riceve palla da destra , fa scorrere la palla sul suo piede debole , controllo e tiro.
> Tutto in modo naturale laddove i giocatori normali avrebbero tentato un rientro sul piede forte.
> Questa è tecnica, ha azzerato i tempi della giocata.
> Ok de gea fa il paperone ma cr7 fa sembrare tutto semplice laddove non lo è.



Henry?
Comunque dai quello è un movimento normalissimo  infatti il tiro era una ciofeca  l'avesse messa nel sette sarebbe stata tutt'altra storia.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Henry?
> Comunque dai quello è un movimento normalissimo  infatti il tiro era una ciofeca  l'avesse messa nel sette sarebbe stata tutt'altra storia.



Mi riferivo solo alla naturalezza di giocare con entrambi i piedi coordinandosi in un fazzoletto.
Il tiro venuto fuori male, concordo.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa è statistica, non tecnica.
> La tecnica è :
> -conduzione della palla;
> -protezione della palla;
> ...



è statistica che conferma che il bagaglio tecnico di Messi è superiore a quello di Ronaldo. carta canta, se Messi ha una visione di gioco infinitamente superiore a quella di Ronaldo caso strano i numeri lo confermano, non è che ci inventiamo le cose. Ma in quello gli è superiore pure Neymar attualmente, Cristiano compensa con altre cose che non hanno niente a che fare con la tecnica di base, se a 33 anni ancora stacca 2 metri da terra cosa c'entra la tecnica? io non so come si possano negare certe cose. 

Ma tu l'hai mai vista una partita dominante di Ronaldo in carriera senza che abbia segnato un solo gol? Intendo una roba tipo Zidane col Brasile a Germania 2006, come Messi nel clasico della manita, come Iniesta, Xavi, Maradona, Pirlo tante altre volte. Oh dimmi una sola partita dominante di Cristiano diciamo nel post 2014 cioè da quando ha iniziato a fare razzia di trofei e alzo le mani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guardalo bene il gol sul quale de gea fa la papera : cr7 riceve palla da destra , fa scorrere la palla sul suo piede debole , controllo e tiro.
> Tutto in modo naturale laddove i giocatori normali avrebbero tentato un rientro sul piede forte.
> Questa è tecnica, ha azzerato i tempi della giocata.
> Ok de gea fa il paperone ma cr7 fa sembrare tutto semplice laddove non lo è.



Si ma tecnicamente quel tiro era un tiro mediocre dai..rasoterra lento e centrale..


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo solo alla naturalezza di giocare con entrambi i piedi coordinandosi in un fazzoletto.
> Il tiro venuto fuori male, concordo.



Ma è una cosa che tutti i top hanno, ovviamente Messi è penalizzato perchè mancino ma mi ricordo un paio di gol di destro che sono robe assurde (tipo le semifinali con Real o Bayern)


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si, ma la Liga quest'anno era un allenamento per i mondiali. E' adesso che si decide chi e' il più forte. E se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino, il più' grande e' sempre il solito.
> 
> P.S.: Non e' argentino



a 33 anni finalmente sta facendo un mondiale degno del suo status, vediamo se prosegue però


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> è statistica che conferma che il bagaglio tecnico di Messi è superiore a quello di Ronaldo. carta canta, se Messi ha una visione di gioco infinitamente superiore a quella di Ronaldo caso strano i numeri lo confermano, non è che ci inventiamo le cose. Ma in quello gli è superiore pure Neymar attualmente, Cristiano compensa con altre cose che non hanno niente a che fare con la tecnica di base, se a 33 anni ancora stacca 2 metri da terra cosa c'entra la tecnica? io non so come si possano negare certe cose.
> 
> Ma tu l'hai mai vista una partita dominante di Ronaldo in carriera senza che abbia segnato un solo gol? Intendo una roba tipo Zidane col Brasile a Germania 2006, come Messi nel clasico della manita, come Iniesta, Xavi, Maradona, Pirlo tante altre volte. Oh dimmi una sola partita dominante di Cristiano diciamo nel post 2014 cioè da quando ha iniziato a fare razzia di trofei e alzo le mani.



Forse mi sono spiegato male : non ho detto che ronaldo sià più forte di messi, penso sia difficilissimo stabilire chi sia meglio.
E' un pò il dilemma storico : meglio pelè o maradona? Scegli tu, io prendo chi resta.
Volevo solo puntare il dito circa il bagaglio tecnico perchè in tanti stanno spacciando la tecnica di cr7 per atletismo.
Ok cr7 stacca perchè ha potenza ma se a due metri di altezza si solleva da terra e ti mette palla al sette di rovesciata, è ateltismo o è tecnica?
Prova ad impattare palla in quel modo, il 90% delle persone o fanno brutta figura o rischiano di rompersi l'osso del collo.
Ragazzi, posso capire cr7 stia antipatico e non piaccia ma questo ragazzo ha tutto.
Sulla continuità di gioco dentro la partita sono d'accordo con te, cr7 non è quel tipo di giocatore.
Messi la partita te la prende e te la stravolge .


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma è una cosa che tutti i top hanno, ovviamente Messi è penalizzato perchè mancino ma mi ricordo un paio di gol di destro che sono robe assurde (tipo le semifinali con Real o Bayern)



Perchè messi col sinistro ti mette pure palla in un canestro, un pò come maradona.
Ma converrai con me che il sinistro di cr7 sia meglio del destro di messi?
Era questo il mio discorso. Un semplice confronto tecnico.
Chi sia più forte non lo so, vallo a capire. Bel dilemma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male : non ho detto che ronaldo sià più forte di messi, penso sia difficilissimo stabilire chi sia meglio.
> E' un pò il dilemma storico : meglio pelè o maradona? Scegli tu, io prendo chi resta.
> Volevo solo puntare il dito circa il bagaglio tecnico perchè in tanti stanno spacciando la tecnica di cr7 per atletismo.
> Ok cr7 stacca perchè ha potenza ma se a due metri di altezza si solleva da terra e ti mette palla al sette di rovesciata, è ateltismo o è tecnica?
> ...



Io da sempre, anche quando Messi cvinceva 4 palloni d'oro di fila, ho sempre detto che avrei preso CR7 perché per me Messi ha necessità di un certo tipo di squadra mentr eCR7 è un camaleonte che si riesce sempre a rendere letale..
Però se parliamo SOLO di tecnica non c'è storia..Messi e il top assoluto, CR7 uno dei migliori


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io da sempre, anche quando Messi cvinceva 4 palloni d'oro di fila, ho sempre detto che avrei preso CR7 perché per me Messi ha necessità di un certo tipo di squadra mentr eCR7 è un camaleonte che si riesce sempre a rendere letale..
> Però se parliamo SOLO di tecnica non c'è storia..Messi e il top assoluto, CR7 uno dei migliori



Beh però cosi dicendo ti contraddici : messi può giocare un solo tipo di calcio eppure dici che è più forte 
Chi è più forte tecnicamente è come un capo che va bene per tutte le stagioni.
Io comunque nel mio milan avrei scelto messi, giusto per capirci.
Sicuramente entusiasma di più ed è più spettacolare.
P.s impattare la palla di testa ed indirizzarla all'angolo non è atletismo. Infatti non è un caso che non tutti i difensori alti siano abili a segnare


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè messi col sinistro ti mette pure palla in un canestro, un pò come maradona.
> Ma converrai con me che il sinistro di cr7 sia meglio del destro di messi?
> Era questo il mio discorso. Un semplice confronto tecnico.
> Chi sia più forte non lo so, vallo a capire. Bel dilemma.



Vabbè quello è ovvio, ma l'esempio del gol con la Spagna non è il migliore.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Vabbè quello è ovvio, ma l'esempio del gol con la Spagna non è il migliore.



Laddove cr7 può esser l'elogio della tecnica messi è l'elogio del genio.
E questo sfugge a ogni logica.
Il cruccio di cr7 forse è proprio questo : superare messi vuol dire tendere al divino.
Maradona pure aveva un piede solo ma ti metteva palla in un nido di passeri su un albero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh però cosi dicendo ti contraddici : messi può giocare un solo tipo di calcio eppure dici che è più forte
> Chi è più forte tecnicamente è come un capo che va bene per tutte le stagioni.
> Io comunque nel mio milan avrei scelto messi, giusto per capirci.
> Sicuramente entusiasma di più ed è più spettacolare.
> P.s impattare la palla di testa ed indirizzarla all'angolo non è atletismo. Infatti non è un caso che non tutti i difensori alti siano abili a segnare



Per contro è pieno di giocatori tecnici che di testa fanno pena..per esempio nel colpo di testa incide al 50% la scelta di tempo..che con la tecnica centra nulla..

Io non mi contraddico, intanto perché reputo CR7 il più forte di sempre, in secondo luogo perché la tecnica non è tutto..Messi è più forte tecnicamente, CR7 nel complesso se guardiamo alla carriera..proprio perché più completo dell'argentino, superiore sia fisicamente che di testa..


----------



## odasensei (18 Giugno 2018)

Comunque Messi fisicamente non è un nano qualunque eh, roba che per buttarlo per terra ci vogliono le cannonate.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per contro è pieno di giocatori tecnici che di testa fanno pena..per esempio nel colpo di testa incide al 50% la scelta di tempo..che con la tecnica centra nulla..
> 
> Io non mi contraddico, intanto perché reputo CR7 il più forte di sempre, in secondo luogo perché la tecnica non è tutto..Messi è più forte tecnicamente, CR7 nel complesso se guardiamo alla carriera..proprio perché più completo dell'argentino, superiore sia fisicamente che di testa..



Mi rendo conto di aver portato la discussione su un tema antipatico e difficile ma non volevo offendere alcuno, sia chiaro.
Se l'ho fatto chiedo scusa. Volevo solo analizzare bene il termine tecnica.
Ti correggo un'altra volta : scegliere il tempo bene quando salti è tecnica, è coordinazione. Se salti male non la becchi.
Saltare col tempo giusto, impattare la palla , direzionarla e mettere pure forza. 
Il calcio non è futsal.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Comunque Messi fisicamente non è un nano qualunque eh, roba che per buttarlo per terra ci vogliono le cannonate.



Messi è come pelè in 'fuga per la vittoria' : date la palla a me, io faccio cosi , poi cosi , poi cosi-...... e gol.
Un genio. Un pazzo. Da play station.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2018)

Se devo guardare i dati, le statistiche, certamente CR7 è stato il giocatore migliore di tutti i tempi. E' quello che è riuscito più di tutti a mantenersi su livelli assoluti con continuità, senza grandi cali di rendimento. Col tempo anzi è migliorato, sembrava dovesse essere offuscato da Messi, ma col tempo la convinzione e l'atletismo di CR7 hanno fatto pendere la bilancia dalla sua parte. Messi ha un controllo palla da fantascienza, ma oggi è più decisivo Cristiano. Nelle partite decisive CR7 non sbaglia, è un trascinatore, cosa che Messi non è a livello del portoghese. 
Resto convinto però di una cosa: il giocatore che mi ha impressionato maggiormente, il vero numero 1 mancato a causa degli infortuni, è stato Ronaldo il fenomeno. I suoi anni a Barcellona e il suo primo anno all'Inter per me restano un ricordo indelebile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Giugno 2018)

Io vorrei chiarire che quando ho scritto che Ronaldinho per me era il più divertente, davo per scontato che intendevo "divertente e decisivo". So anche io che ha fatto vincere tanto.

Anche secondo me Messi è più tecnico di CR7. Ma Messi ha anche una visione di gioco dieci volte superiore al Portoghese. Sono giocatori molto diversi. Mi diverte molto di più Messi, soggettivamente lo preferisco anche al Portoghese. Però è innegabile che Cristiano negli ultimi anni abbia dato uno strappo tra due. Quello che sta facendo questo ragazzo è impensabile. 

Qualcuno ha detto che è stato fortunato a non aver infortuni gravi. Sicuramente fortunato lo è, ma ci ha messo del suo. È un ragazzo che cura molto il fisico e fa vita da atleta, questo sicuramente aiuta ad evitare certi infortuni. Un po' come è stato per Ibra fino all'infortunio del legamento. 

Io dico che Cristiano è il più forte di sempre per la Carriera che sta avendo. L'unico che per quanto mi riguarda lo puo' impensierire è Messi che reputo più forte anche di Maradroga


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto di aver portato la discussione su un tema antipatico e difficile ma non volevo offendere alcuno, sia chiaro.
> Se l'ho fatto chiedo scusa. Volevo solo analizzare bene il termine tecnica.
> Ti correggo un'altra volta : scegliere il tempo bene quando salti è tecnica, è coordinazione. Se salti male non la becchi.
> Saltare col tempo giusto, impattare la palla , direzionarla e mettere pure forza.
> Il calcio non è futsal.



Diavolo, figurati se mi offendo..a me piace sempre discutere con te!

Però su sto tema non ne usciamo mai, se te vuoi avere un dizionario calcistico per conto tuo sei libero di farlo, ma poi non stupirti se tutti ti "danno contro"..
Se te vuoi infilare nella "tecnica" il colpo di testa o la protezione della palla, o la potenza di calcio sei libero di farlo..io ti dico quello che più o meno tutti invece fanno rientrare nella tecnica pura..

Per tutti (meno te ) Messi è tecnicamente superiore a CR7


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Comunque Messi fisicamente non è un nano qualunque eh, roba che per buttarlo per terra ci vogliono le cannonate.



Come tutti i "nani" top del calcio..e chi li buttava giù Maradona e Hagi?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diavolo, figurati se mi offendo..a me piace sempre discutere con te!
> 
> Però su sto tema non ne usciamo mai, se te vuoi avere un dizionario calcistico per conto tuo sei libero di farlo, ma poi non stupirti se tutti ti "danno contro"..
> Se te vuoi infilare nella "tecnica" il colpo di testa o la protezione della palla, o la potenza di calcio sei libero di farlo..io ti dico quello che più o meno tutti invece fanno rientrare nella tecnica pura..
> ...



E' sempre piacevole e costruttivo confrontarsi se lo si fa con educazione e rispettando il parere altrui.
Anche io ho piacere a discutere con te
Si ne sono convinto : il colpo di testa è un gesto tecnico, calciare la palla è un gesto tecnico, condurre palla con ambedue i piedi onde impedire l'intervento dell'avversario è tecnica.
Ho fatto anche corsi ovviamente su roba del genere per insegnare ai ragazzini dai 5 anni in poi il gesto tecnico e penso di parlare con cognizione di causa.
In italia, giusto per parlare del nostro campionato e di protezione della palla , è a dir poco straordianrio come conduca palla verdi simone.
E come gliela rubi? Lo devi sparare, la porta indifferentemente con tutti e due i piedi.
Chiudo comunque ribadendo che messi è più forte di cr7 ma il portoghese per me , paragonando tutto il bagaglio tecnico, è più completo.
E non penso di dire un'eresia.
Ma messi è il calcio, lo si può solo amare.
Al livello di cr7 ci si può arrivare col talento e col lavoro, messi è una divinità.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diavolo, figurati se mi offendo..a me piace sempre discutere con te!
> 
> Però su sto tema non ne usciamo mai, se te vuoi avere un dizionario calcistico per conto tuo sei libero di farlo, ma poi non stupirti se tutti ti "danno contro"..
> Se te vuoi infilare nella "tecnica" il colpo di testa o la protezione della palla, o la potenza di calcio sei libero di farlo..io ti dico quello che più o meno tutti invece fanno rientrare nella tecnica pura..
> ...



Non si puo' dire che il colpo di testa non rientri nella tecnica individuale di un calciatore. Non è la tecnica principale, ma fa parte del bagaglio tecnico di un calciatore. La tecnica di un calciatore non è solo quella che sta nei piedi! La tecnica è molto più ampia! Se salti perfettamente, con i tempi giusti etc. Ma impatti la palla in modo sbagliato, sbagli da un punto di vista tecnico. Quindi come si fa a negare che faccia parte della tecnica? Ricordo il gol di Messi di testa in finale di Champions contro il Manchester United a Roma. Nonostante lui sia un nano, si coordinó in maniera perfetta, colpendo la palla in modo perfetto. Quello fu un gesto tecnicamente perfetto. 

Fare una rovesciata perfetta come quella di CR7 contro la Juve è un gesto tecnico perfetto. Ma la tecnica non è solo nei piedi. Rovesciata tecnicamente perfetta da un punto di vista acrobatico ed impatto con la palla assurdo. Tanto che Barzagli nel post partita ha dichiarato di non aver mai sentito "una frustata" così forte data ad un pallone con una rovesciata. 

Capisco quello che dici tu, ma se si parla di tecnica a 360 gradi secondo me ha ragione Diavolo. Così come nella tecnica ci metto anche la visione di gioco, cosa in cui Messi dà 100 punti a Ronaldo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' sempre piacevole e costruttivo confrontarsi se lo si fa con educazione e rispettando il parere altrui.
> Anche io ho piacere a discutere con te
> Si ne sono convinto : il colpo di testa è un *gesto tecnico*, calciare la palla è un *gesto tecnico*, condurre palla con ambedue i piedi onde impedire l'intervento dell'avversario è tecnica.
> Ho fatto anche corsi ovviamente su roba del genere per insegnare ai ragazzini dai 5 anni in poi il gesto tecnico e penso di parlare con cognizione di causa.
> ...



Eccolo il termine che ti frega per me...
Sono appunto gesti tecnici, come tutti quelli dello sport (anche la rimessa laterale è un "gesto tecnico", anche la scivolata è un "gesto tecnico")
Quando però in gergo si parla di *giocatori tecnici *non si intende quelli col bagaglio di colpi più completo (perché molti sono influenzati da altre caratteristiche, soprattutto fisiche) ma quelli con i "piedi migliori"..

Maradona, Baggio, Platini, Zizou, Messi, Iniesta, Pirlo, Xavi...Questa è tecnica intesa come dote calcistica...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non si puo' dire che il colpo di testa non rientri nella tecnica individuale di un calciatore. Non è la tecnica principale, ma fa parte del bagaglio tecnico di un calciatore. La tecnica di un calciatore non è solo quella che sta nei piedi! La tecnica è molto più ampia! Se salti perfettamente, con i tempi giusti etc. Ma impatti la palla in modo sbagliato, sbagli da un punto di vista tecnico. Quindi come si fa a negare che faccia parte della tecnica? Ricordo il gol di Messi di testa in finale di Champions contro il Manchester United a Roma. Nonostante lui sia un nano, si coordinó in maniera perfetta, colpendo la palla in modo perfetto. Quello fu un gesto tecnicamente perfetto.
> 
> Fare una rovesciata perfetta come quella di CR7 contro la Juve è un gesto tecnico perfetto. Ma la tecnica non è solo nei piedi. Rovesciata tecnicamente perfetta da un punto di vista acrobatico ed impatto con la palla assurdo. Tanto che Barzagli nel post partita ha dichiarato di non aver mai sentito "una frustata" così forte data ad un pallone con una rovesciata.
> 
> Capisco quello che dici tu, ma se si parla di tecnica a 360 gradi secondo me ha ragione Diavolo. Così come nella tecnica ci metto anche la visione di gioco, cosa in cui Messi dà 100 punti a Ronaldo.



Sono cose diverse come ho già spiegato nel post a Diavolo..sicuro è tutta tecnica, ogni gesto nello sport (in ogni sport) lo è..

Ma così come nel basket la tecnica (intesa come dote assoluta e non come insieme di abilità) sta nelle mani, nel calcio sta nei piedi

Parliamo di gergo calcistico, è solo una questione di lessico..chiunque alla domanda su chi sia un giocatore tecnico non pensa mai e poi mai ad un colpo di testa..

Infatti prendi i centrali di difesa, chi sono quelli considerati "tecnici"? quelli alla Bonucci o meglio ancora Nesta..perché hanno piedi delicati, non perché sono abili nell'anticipo (che pure è un "gesto tecnico")


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccolo il termine che ti frega per me...
> Sono appunto gesti tecnici, come tutti quelli dello sport (anche la rimessa laterale è un "gesto tecnico", anche la scivolata è un "gesto tecnico")
> Quando però in gergo si parla di *giocatori tecnici *non si intende quelli col bagaglio di colpi più completo (perché molti sono influenzati da altre caratteristiche, soprattutto fisiche) ma quelli con i "piedi migliori"..
> 
> Maradona, Baggio, Platini, Zizou, Messi, Iniesta, Pirlo, Xavi...Questa è tecnica intesa come dote calcistica...



Io credo che questo sia un grosso equivoco che si sia generato.
Solitamente nel calcio siamo stati abituati a vedere il 10 ( oggi ormai estinto e riadattato in altri ruoli) che è il calcio per antonomasia.
E' il calcio perchè è il giocatore più tecnico per eccellenza : quello coi piedi migliori , quello con la visione di gioco superiore, quello che ha la capacità di inventare cose che gli altri nemmeno immaginano.
Padronanza di palleggio , conduzione della palla e dribblig da gente i cui piedi sono stati baciati da Dio.
A questa categoria appartengono appunto i baggio, zidane, ronaldinho, messi, iniesta, pirlo,messi e tutti i giocatori che giustamente tu hai citato.
Nell'immaginario comune siamo pure abituati al 9 o all'11 inteso come centravanti o seconda punta/ala che eccelle in qualità realizzative , in velocità, in efficacia.
A questa categoria possono appartenere gli inzaghi, i vialli, i lewandosky,benzema e potrei continuare a lungo.
Tutti giocatori con grande qualità per il ruolo nel quale giocano ma che mai potrebbero essere accostati ai 10 che prima abbiamo considerato perchè sono, sotto un punto squisitamente tecnico, nettamente inferiori.
Forse sono migliori nel colpo di testa e nel gioco aereo ma in tutti gli altri aspetti perdono almeno 4-5 punti per ogni voce tecnica.
E fin qua sono d'accordo con la tua disamina.
A volte però Dio si diverte e fa nascere giocatori che mettono in confusione il pensare comune.
Pelè , giusto per citare uno degli eletti , era una punta ma aveva piedi e dribblava come e meglio di un 10 perchè era un 10, un 9 e un 11 assieme. Un mix assurdo.
Analizzando pelè, voce per voce nel suo bagaglio tecnico, è stato un giocatore pazzesco perchè quella tecnica, quella velocità , quella potenza, quel gioco aereo in un calciatore si erano visti raramente.
Stesso discorso potrei fare per ronaldo il fenomeno ( colpo di testa a parte), per il nostro van basten , per di stefano,per eusebio.
Questi giocatori , presi uno per uno, e analizzandone la TECNICA DEL CALCIO aspetto per aspetto non erano inferiori ai tanto citati 10 ma anzi nel loro complesso erano e sono stati superiori ai rivali conclamati.
Tu credi che van basten tecnicamente fosse inferiore a maradona?
L'argentino sicuramente aveva più inventiva e capacità di portare la palla ma se analizzi la tecnica , i piedi e tutto il resto vedrai che il nostro cigno nulla aveva da invidiare nel gioco del calcio a diego. I piedi di marco non erano meno nobili di quelli di maradona( diego ne aveva uno , marco due) solo che l'argentino , come i grandissimi 10, aveva la capacità di portare a spasso palla e avversari.
I 10 solitamente sono unici e inimitabili per la continuità che hanno dentro al gioco e per quanto si sentono dentro la partita ma paragonare zidane a un centravanti normale non è la stessa cosa che paragonarlo a cr7 perchè il portoghese appartiene alla categoria dei pelè, ban basten, eusebio. Quelli che hanno tutto.
Forse nel dilemma ormai consueto 'è meglio pelè o maradona' si racchiude tutta la nostra discussione.
Pelè era più completo ma maradona era più forte. Mi piace risolvere cosi l'enigma.
Sulla base di questo concetto di forza e di completezza è nato questo nostro confronto : per me cr7 è più completo ma messi è più forte. E' più forte perchè mentre la tecnica di cr7 rientra in un pensare comune, il talento dei messi sfugge a ogni logica e tattica.
Sta di fatto che se oggi su marte qualcuno volesse disegnare il giocatore perfetto io credo avrebbe le sembianze di van basten o di cr7 perchè voce per voce hanno più punti percentuali.
Quando parliamo però di tecnica non sottovalutiamo mai le doti reali perchè cristiano non è affatto sprovveduto. Veder come si coordina per calciare è da brividi. Per me è sulla scia di van basten, pelè, eusebio, di stefano.
La nostra discussione comunque non è affatto banale : non dimentichiamo mai che il numero 10 , tanto amato dai tifosi, è stato spesso un problema per gli allenatori perchè laddove la completezza di un van basten si sposa col pensare calcio e allenare calcio, la fantasia anarchica del 10 ha creato spessi grossi grattacapi ai mister di turno perchè annulla i tempi di gioco e ogni schema tattico.
Ma ne vale la pena affidarsi al 10? Ne vale la pena.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo che questo sia un grosso equivoco che si sia generato.
> Solitamente nel calcio siamo stati abituati a vedere il 10 ( oggi ormai estinto e riadattato in altri ruoli) che è il calcio per antonomasia.
> E' il calcio perchè è il giocatore più tecnico per eccellenza : quello coi piedi migliori , quello con la visione di gioco superiore, quello che ha la capacità di inventare cose che gli altri nemmeno immaginano.
> Padronanza di palleggio , conduzione della palla e dribblig da gente i cui piedi sono stati baciati da Dio.
> ...



Io non faccio alcuna distinzione di ruolo per la tecnica pura..proprio perché per me è una dote a se che esula dal discorso complessivo di un giocatore (e anche dalle vittorie della sua carriera per certi aspetti)..

Per esempio per me sai chi era un mostro di tecnica che adoravo? Blanc, giocatore elegantissimo, piedi da regista e anche dribbling..forse tecnicamente il difensore più dotato che ho visto

Parlare di 10 o 11 per me ha poco senso..Neymar è un 11 ma è tecnicamente eccellente..iniesta è un 8 ma ha tecnica formidabile..Pogba cos'è? Anche lui grande tecnica


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non faccio alcuna distinzione di ruolo per la tecnica pura..proprio perché per me è una dote a se che esula dal discorso complessivo di un giocatore (e anche dalle vittorie della sua carriera per certi aspetti)..
> 
> Per esempio per me sai chi era un mostro di tecnica che adoravo? Blanc, giocatore elegantissimo, piedi da regista e anche dribbling..forse tecnicamente il difensore più dotato che ho visto
> 
> Parlare di 10 o 11 per me ha poco senso..Neymar è un 11 ma è tecnicamente eccellente..iniesta è un 8 ma ha tecnica formidabile..Pogba cos'è? Anche lui grande tecnica


 [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] Il fantasista anarchico sicuramente nel calcio tattico crea grossi problemi..

Ora ti pongo un dilemma per vedere se la pensiamo uguale: parliamo di tecnica, chi sta sopra tra Zorro Boban e il Genio Savicevic?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non faccio alcuna distinzione di ruolo per la tecnica pura..proprio perché per me è una dote a se che esula dal discorso complessivo di un giocatore (e anche dalle vittorie della sua carriera per certi aspetti)..
> 
> Per esempio per me sai chi era un mostro di tecnica che adoravo? Blanc, giocatore elegantissimo, piedi da regista e anche dribbling..forse tecnicamente il difensore più dotato che ho visto
> 
> Parlare di 10 o 11 per me ha poco senso..Neymar è un 11 ma è tecnicamente eccellente..iniesta è un 8 ma ha tecnica formidabile..Pogba cos'è? Anche lui grande tecnica



Invece il ruolo dovresti guardarlo eccome perchè è il ruolo che fa la tecnica e la tecnica fa il ruolo.
Blanc aveva grandissima tecnica assoluta per essere un difensore ma ovviamente le sue qualità non sono paragonabili a quelle di altri.
Neymar ha un sinistro imbarazzante a tal punto che può giocare solo largo in fascia per tentare il rientro.
Per me neymar eccelle in velocità , dribbling, tocco di palla ma non è nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile a cr7. Potrebbe essere definito il garrincha dei giorni moderni(giocando a sx anzichè a dx) ma pelè era altra roba.
La zona di campo nel quale si gioca non la sottovalutare, non è un caso se gente come messi o cr7 sa segnare in tutti i modi e sa svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo. Non è questione di tattica ma di tecnica di base. 
Ecco, pogba è un bell'esempio : giocatore unico nel suo genere perchè ha tutto. Una sorta di cr7 del centrocampo.
Parlo di 11 o di 10 perchè il calcio può esser cambiato ma alla fine gli interpreti offensivi sono sempre quelli : il nove che è la punta centrale, il 10 che è il rifinitore e l'11 che è l'ala/attaccante esterno/seconda punta.
Chi racchiude tutti i ruoli non è la normalità ma l'eccellenza.
Cr7 nasce ala si trasforma in seconda punta, ora gioca stabilmente sotto porta.
Io credo neymar questo percorso non lo possa fare.
Sia chiaro, prima che qualcuno mi aggredisca, neymar è un grandissimo ma cr7 sa fare più cose perchè ha più tecnica.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] Il fantasista anarchico sicuramente nel calcio tattico crea grossi problemi..
> 
> Ora ti pongo un dilemma per vedere se la pensiamo uguale: parliamo di tecnica, chi sta sopra tra Zorro Boban e il Genio Savicevic?



Bel paragone/confronto :
Boban aveva più visione di gioco e più qualità di regia ma savicevic aveva più frecce al suo arco avendo anche lo strappo in velocità e i numeri sotto porta, abile pure di testa e calciava con due piedi.
Il genio aveva qualcosa in più se analizzato complessivamente, boban rubava di più l'occhio.
Savicevic col suo talento avrebbe potuto fare molto di più.
All'epoca ricordo si parlava molto di lui perchè per essere un 10 era molto anomalo, aveva tante doti anche da punta.
I due non a caso potevano anche giocare assieme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Invece il ruolo dovresti guardarlo eccome perchè è il ruolo che fa la tecnica e la tecnica fa il ruolo.
> Blanc aveva grandissima tecnica assoluta per essere un difensore ma ovviamente le sue qualità non sono paragonabili a quelle di altri.
> Neymar ha un sinistro imbarazzante a tal punto che può giocare solo largo in fascia per tentare il rientro.
> Per me neymar eccelle in velocità , dribbling, tocco di palla ma non è nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile a cr7. Potrebbe essere definito il garrincha dei giorni moderni(giocando a sx anzichè a dx) ma pelè era altra roba.
> ...



Si non vorrei comunque da sta discussione ne uscisse che per me CR7 non ha tecnica..io ho deto che come tecnica è dietro a Messi..non a Neymar..

Poi nel complesso CR7 è il numero 1..ma io lo dico da circa 7 anni non da ieri...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bel paragone/confronto :
> Boban aveva più visione di gioco e più qualità di regia ma savicevic aveva più frecce al suo arco avendo anche lo strappo in velocità e i numeri sotto porta, abile pure di testa e calciava con due piedi.
> Il genio aveva qualcosa in più se analizzato complessivamente, boban rubava di più l'occhio.
> Savicevic col suo talento avrebbe potuto fare molto di più.
> ...



Per come intendo io la tecnica invece Zorro lo metto sopra: controllo di palla più pulito, lancio migliore, visione di gioco a 360°, velocità di pensiero ed esecuzione.

Il Genio aveva un modo di giocare tutto suo, unico direi..l'unico che gli assomigliava secondo me era, non ridete, il mitologico Jay-Jay Okocha


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per come intendo io la tecnica invece Zorro lo metto sopra: controllo di palla più pulito, lancio migliore, visione di gioco a 360°, velocità di pensiero ed esecuzione.
> 
> Il Genio aveva un modo di giocare tutto suo, unico direi..l'unico che gli assomigliava secondo me era, non ridete, il mitologico Jay-Jay Okocha



ahahah grande okocha, lo adoravo.
Ho capito il tuo discorso. Per me invece la tecnica è chi ha più armi e sa fare più cose.
Boban era comunque un bel profilo , è riuscito ad adattarsi in tutti i ruoli(anche andare su e giù in fascia) perchè in quegli anni il 10 era scomodo, per poi giocare nella sua posizione solo nel milan di zac ormai trentenne.
Strana la vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahah grande okocha, lo adoravo.
> Ho capito il tuo discorso. Per me invece la tecnica è chi ha più armi e sa fare più cose.
> Boban era comunque un bel profilo , è riuscito ad adattarsi in tutti i ruoli(anche andare su e giù in fascia) perchè in quegli anni il 10 era scomodo, per poi giocare nella sua posizione solo nel milan di zac ormai trentenne.
> Strana la vita.



Già..
Comunque ormai avrai capito il genere di giocatori per cui stravedo: Zidane, Boban e via dicendo..io amo i giocatori che portano a spasso i difensori senza bisogno di bruciarli sulla corsa..e poi il carisma del leader..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già..
> Comunque ormai avrai capito il genere di giocatori per cui stravedo: Zidane, Boban e via dicendo..io amo i giocatori che portano a spasso i difensori senza bisogno di bruciarli sulla corsa..e poi il carisma del leader..



E chi non ama il 10??? 
Del resto guarda il mio avatar.
Anche io li adoro ma non a caso stravedo,tra tutti, per crujff : fantasia si ma anche capacità di saper giocare ovunque per il campo .
Capacità di regia ma anche strappi e gol.
Crujff non era solo un 10, era di più. Era un 14.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi non ama il 10???
> Del resto guarda il mio avatar.
> Anche io li adoro ma non a caso stravedo,tra tutti, per crujff : fantasia si ma anche capacità di saper giocare ovunque per il campo .
> Capacità di regia ma anche strappi e gol.
> Crujff non era solo un 10, era di più. Era un 14.



Un altro 10 che adoravo tantissimo: Michael Laudrup..che fenomeno..e noi ci beccammo il fratello sfigato...

Mi sa che siamo andati ampiamente OT comunque..

Chiedo scusa al Forum!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono cose diverse come ho già spiegato nel post a Diavolo..sicuro è tutta tecnica, ogni gesto nello sport (in ogni sport) lo è..
> 
> Ma così come nel basket la tecnica (intesa come dote assoluta e non come insieme di abilità) sta nelle mani, nel calcio sta nei piedi
> 
> ...



Si capisco il tuo ragionamento e vedendola in questo modo hai più che ragione. Ma noi "che siamo esperti" diciamo che riusciamo ad avere una visione più ampia della cosa. Anche secondo me la tecnica principale di un calciatore sono i piedi, ma il colpo di testa che è un arma che si usa tantissimo nel calcio, per me rientra nella tecnica. Non tecnica purissima come i piedi, ma pur sempre tecnica. Poi vabbè, diciamo che sono un po' delle seghe mentali queste. 

Io resto dell'idea che il Portoghese se parliamo di tecnica relegata solo ai piedi sia inferiore pure a Neymar, che di tecnica ne ha a non finire. Questo non significa che io reputo CR7 uno scarso tecnicamente, perché è veramente mostruoso. Ma se valutiamo il complesso, Cristiano a 360° possiamo dire che non sarà il più tecnico, ma è sicuramente il completo della storia. Cosa che lo rende il più forte di sempre a mio avviso, per questo motivo e anche per la carriera infinita che sta avendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si capisco il tuo ragionamento e vedendola in questo modo hai più che ragione. Ma noi "che siamo esperti" diciamo che riusciamo ad avere una visione più ampia della cosa. Anche secondo me la tecnica principale di un calciatore sono i piedi, ma il colpo di testa che è un arma che si usa tantissimo nel calcio, per me rientra nella tecnica. Non tecnica purissima come i piedi, ma pur sempre tecnica. Poi vabbè, diciamo che sono un po' delle seghe mentali queste.
> 
> Io resto dell'idea che il Portoghese se parliamo di tecnica relegata solo ai piedi sia inferiore pure a Neymar, che di tecnica ne ha a non finire. Questo non significa che io reputo CR7 uno scarso tecnicamente, perché è veramente mostruoso. Ma se valutiamo il complesso, Cristiano a 360° possiamo dire che non sarà il più tecnico, ma è sicuramente il completo della storia. Cosa che lo rende il più forte di sempre a mio avviso, per questo motivo e anche per la carriera infinita che sta avendo.



Ma infatti mi pare che nel mio primo commento l'ho detto senza giri di parole: inutile spipparsi su cartoline sbiadite..ognuno di noi ha i suoi idoli, ma la realtà ci dice che oggi CR7 è il calciatore più forte che si sia mai visto..il più determinante in assoluto, l'unico ad aver vinto 5 champions con due club diversi e tutto il resto..


----------



## davoreb (21 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è tifo accecante; non volete semplicemente vedere ciò che Ronaldo sta facendo.



Ronaldo per me è il giocatore più decisivo della storia, è stato bravissimo a cambiare ruolo ed imparare a fare il centroavanti.

Ma non sottovalutiamo Van Basten che non viene mai messo in queste classifiche ma quando ha smesso aveva 28 anni e stava facendo quello che ha fatto Ronaldo ma 20 anni prima ed era anche avanti in termini di tutto se confronti il Van Basten a 28 anni ed il Ronaldo a 28 anni. (ed avendo già perso almeno un anno di carriera).

Rispetto a Ronaldo è solo stato più sfortunato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ronaldo per me è il giocatore più decisivo della storia, è stato bravissimo a cambiare ruolo ed imparare a fare il centroavanti.
> 
> Ma non sottovalutiamo Van Basten che non viene mai messo in queste classifiche ma quando ha smesso aveva 28 anni e stava facendo quello che ha fatto Ronaldo ma 20 anni prima ed era anche avanti in termini di tutto se confronti il Van Basten a 28 anni ed il Ronaldo a 28 anni. (ed avendo già perso almeno un anno di carriera).
> 
> Rispetto a Ronaldo è solo stato più sfortunato.



Diciamo che Ronaldo non aveva un certo difensore della sampdoria 
che faceva entrate killer pur di fermare attaccante in questione... 

all'epoca certe entrate erano permesse ed erano oscene ad mio avviso 
pure Maradona lo abbattevano ma si rialzava lo stesso

qnd la fortuna di questa epoca e calciatori ed aver corretto il tiro sui falli permessi 
anche se molti se ne approfittino con simulazioni o cadute appena li sfiori


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2018)

La partita di oggi dell'Argentina ha certificato che Messi NON sarà sicuramente ricordato come il giocatore più forte della storia. Non si può avere una carriera così mediocre in Nazionale facendo il fenomeno solo nel club con dietro un centrocampo meraviglioso.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La partita di oggi dell'Argentina ha certificato che Messi NON sarà sicuramente ricordato come il giocatore più forte della storia. Non si può avere una carriera così mediocre in Nazionale facendo il fenomeno solo nel club con dietro un centrocampo meraviglioso.



Di contro però, nel calcio moderno è IMPOSSIBILE giocare da soli. Per questo i paragoni tra Messi e Maradona sono inutli, non perchè Messi sia più scarso, ma perchè fare quello che faceva 30 anni fa Maradona nel calcio di OGGI non è fattibile.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La partita di oggi dell'Argentina ha certificato che Messi NON sarà sicuramente ricordato come il giocatore più forte della storia. Non si può avere una carriera così mediocre in Nazionale facendo il fenomeno solo nel club con dietro un centrocampo meraviglioso.



Io credo veramente che si possa star qui tutta la vita a discutere se sia più forte Messi o Ronaldo, Pelè o Maradona...ognuno ha la sua idea, la sua simpatia. 

Una cosa è certa, si parla di alieni, si sta sempre li a parlare del dualismo tra Messi e Cristiano, ma nessuno dice mai che hanno reso grandissimi per un decennio Real Madrid e Barcellona, loro due sono stati coloro che hanno trasformato le due squadre spagnole da ottimi organici a squadre stratosferiche. 

Quando questi due se ne vanno quei due club torneranno ai livelli di United, Chelsea, City, Bayern.


----------



## markjordan (30 Giugno 2018)

no
cruyff pele maradona van basten e ronaldone saranno duri da superare


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Di contro però, nel calcio moderno è IMPOSSIBILE giocare da soli. Per questo i paragoni tra Messi e Maradona sono inutli, non perchè Messi sia più scarso, ma perchè fare quello che faceva 30 anni fa Maradona nel calcio di OGGI non è fattibile.





Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo veramente che si possa star qui tutta la vita a discutere se sia più forte Messi o Ronaldo, Pelè o Maradona...ognuno ha la sua idea, la sua simpatia.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, si parla di alieni, si sta sempre li a parlare del dualismo tra Messi e Cristiano, ma nessuno dice mai che hanno reso grandissimi per un decennio Real Madrid e Barcellona, loro due sono stati coloro che hanno trasformato le due squadre spagnole da ottimi organici a squadre stratosferiche.
> 
> Quando questi due se ne vanno quei due club torneranno ai livelli di United, Chelsea, City, Bayern.



Avete ragione entrambi, quello che però non riesco a capire è come un fenomeno del genere sia sempre stato impalpabile con l'Argentina.
Nessuno gli ha mai chiesto di vincere un mondiale da solo, ma almeno fare qualcosa di importante per la sua nazionale come hanno fatto nel recente passato tantissimi altri campioni, tra cui appunto C. Ronaldo.

Oggi sembrava lobotomizzato, guardate invece con che "garra" gioca Cristiano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Avete ragione entrambi, quello che però non riesco a capire è come un fenomeno del genere sia sempre stato impalpabile con l'Argentina.
> Nessuno gli ha mai chiesto di vincere un mondiale da solo, ma almeno fare qualcosa di importante per la sua nazionale come hanno fatto nel recente passato tantissimi altri campioni, tra cui appunto C. Ronaldo.
> 
> Oggi sembrava lobotomizzato, guardate invece con che "garra" gioca Cristiano.



Bhe la partita precedente Cr7 era quasi inesistente 

e non sto parlando del rigore sbagliato 

poi Messi è stato quasi sempre raddoppiato(e in alcuni casi triplicato) nelle partite 
e cmq sempre 2 assist ha fatto.. x quelli che scrivono che grazie il centrocampo del Barca 
lui fa un bottino di goal.. fa goal e gli fa fare.. questo x dire che alla fine il suo l'ha fatto 

non è bastato


----------



## Kutuzov (30 Giugno 2018)

Messi è fisicamente in regressione da tre anni, ma è stato il calcio.
In realtà in finale di coppa del mondo lo aveva pure messo Higuain davanti alla porta. Peccato.


----------



## Boomer (30 Giugno 2018)

Cr7 e Messi rimarranno sicuramente nella storia per aver battuto ogni record e per essere stati al top praticamente tutta la carriera ma non hanno mai acceso quell'emozione come fecero Maradona prima e Ronaldo poi. Non scorderò mai bambini milanisti juventini iniziare a tifare per l' Inter dopo aver visto un ragazzino pelato con i denti all'infuori e buffo fare magie in campo...

Sono io Ronaldo sono io Ronaldo si urlava in cortile...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2018)

Direi di no


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Avete ragione entrambi, quello che però non riesco a capire è come un fenomeno del genere sia sempre stato impalpabile con l'Argentina.
> Nessuno gli ha mai chiesto di vincere un mondiale da solo, ma almeno fare qualcosa di importante per la sua nazionale come hanno fatto nel recente passato tantissimi altri campioni, tra cui appunto C. Ronaldo.
> 
> Oggi sembrava lobotomizzato, guardate invece con che "garra" gioca Cristiano.



I giocatori dell'Argentina per me fisicamente non stavano bene...non so che preparazione abbiano fatto, ma non c'erano proprio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Avete ragione entrambi, quello che però non riesco a capire è come un fenomeno del genere sia sempre stato impalpabile con l'Argentina.
> Nessuno gli ha mai chiesto di vincere un mondiale da solo, ma almeno fare qualcosa di importante per la sua nazionale come hanno fatto nel recente passato tantissimi altri campioni, tra cui appunto C. Ronaldo.
> 
> Oggi sembrava lobotomizzato, guardate invece con che "garra" gioca Cristiano.



Perchè messi sa giocare solo quel calcio .
Se non si gioca come sa giocare lui sparisce dal contesto.
Non ha il peso per stare in area ma ci deve entrare con un fitto palleggio . Questa argentina non aveva il materiale tecnico per giocare il calcio di messi e metterlo nelle condizioni di rendere.
In realtà questo tipo di calcio è talmente complesso e 'da allenare' che dubito possa esser riproposto da una rappresentativa , come invece si può fare in un club.
Ronaldo ha doti fisiche e tattiche che permettono di inserirlo anche in un contesto di calcio più terra terra, direi quasi 'ignorante', messi invece no.
Messi si perde.
Meglio 10 giocatori + messi oppure 10 giocatori + cr7?
Io dico che la seconda formula funziona di più.
Se però riesci a creare l'alchimia giusta per il calcio di messi tocchi il cielo con un dito e lo abbiamo visto per un decennio al barca.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè messi sa giocare solo quel calcio .
> Se non si gioca come sa giocare lui sparisce dal contesto.
> Non ha il peso per stare in area ma ci deve entrare con un fitto palleggio . Questa argentina non aveva il materiale tecnico per giocare il calcio di messi e metterlo nelle condizioni di rendere.
> In realtà questo tipo di calcio è talmente complesso e 'da allenare' che dubito possa esser riproposto da una rappresentativa , come invece si può fare in un club.
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento è giusto. Però l'Argentina se fosse stata squadra più solida, vedi Uruguay, con i lampi di avere in squadra uno come Messi la musica era diversa. 

Sono arrivati senza un gioco, della serie palla a Messi e preghiamo, una fase difensiva sconfusionata.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è giusto. Però l'Argentina se fosse stata squadra più solida, vedi Uruguay, con i lampi di avere in squadra uno come Messi la musica era diversa.
> 
> Sono arrivati senza un gioco, della serie palla a Messi e preghiamo, una fase difensiva sconfusionata.



Hai ragione. Ma per una volta non parlerei di fase difensiva ma di centrocampo. Filtro nullo ma pure quando si doveva creare non hanno fatto nulla.
Ci so o stati solo lampi di classe dai Messi Di Maria e Aguero.
Ma i centrocampisti sia individualmente che come colletIvo sono stati inguardabili.
D'altro de Mascherano finito in Cina, il nostro Biglia e Banega...

Che peccato... noi con i loro scarti in avanti (Icardi e Dybala) vincevamo l'europeo 2 anni fa, ci qualificavamo a questo mondiale e con una buona solidità dietro tutto sarebbe stato possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è giusto. Però l'Argentina se fosse stata squadra più solida, vedi Uruguay, con i lampi di avere in squadra uno come Messi la musica era diversa.
> 
> Sono arrivati senza un gioco, della serie palla a Messi e preghiamo, una fase difensiva sconfusionata.



Ma che senso ha avere messi se poi non lo sai utilizzare?
Messi, ti ripeto, deve fraseggiare negli ultimi 25 metri per poi buttarsi in area palla al piede o con delle triangolazioni.
Questa argentina invece era fin troppo facile da annullare : raddoppio sistematico su messi quando entra in possesso, gli altri sono il nulla o quasi.
Messi a barcellona è stato ed è un dio però ha gente al fianco che parla il suo stesso linguaggio calcistico.
Io non ho mai visto un'argentina cosi mediocre da quando seguo il calcio a tal punto da chiedermi se è questo il meglio che questa nazionale ha da proporre.
Se il meglio è questo sono messi male.
Davanti ci siamo ma in mezzo al campo e in difesa fanno ridere.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è giusto. Però l'Argentina se fosse stata squadra più solida, vedi Uruguay, con i lampi di avere in squadra uno come Messi la musica era diversa.
> 
> Sono arrivati senza un gioco, della serie palla a Messi e preghiamo, una fase difensiva sconfusionata.



L'uruguay è diversa : il gioco lo fanno le due punte con meravigliosi movimenti ad allungare e allargare il campo.
Dietro poi ci sono due signori difensori e in mezzo al campo c'è gente che la palla la fa viaggiare.
Ma del resto basti vedere come laxalt si è preso il posto in squadra e come sta giocando laddove l'argentina va in giro con tagliafico...


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Luglio 2018)

La partita di ieri ha dimostrato (ancora una volta).. che nessuno o quasi ,fa più la costruzione dal basso solo la Polonia aveva questo gioco ..ha fatto una brutta fine


----------



## vota DC (1 Luglio 2018)

Messi ha messo vari veti con tanto di allenatore che gli chiedeva se far entrare uno o meno. Magari c'era qualcuno che avrebbe potuto fraseggiare bene, ma a Messi stava antipatico e ha ordinato che non giocasse.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Luglio 2018)

Maradona e stato il calciatore con più classe di sempre, avrebbe vinto senza problemi
10 palloni d'oro peccato che ai tempi si dava solo ai calciatori europei, la cosa assurda di
Maradona è che ha fatto tutta la carriera senza mai allenarsi, disumano..


----------



## luis4 (1 Luglio 2018)

macchè e fortissimo ma il calcio è anche cambiato, non ci sono piu i maldini, nesta, baresi. maradona, van basten erano piu forti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Luglio 2018)

Credo che nessun altro campione del passato abbia conservato uno stato di forma simile per così tanto tempo: atleticamente mostruoso, tecnicamente eccelso, una concentrazione e una voglia costante di vincere e di migliorarsi che non si riscontrano in nessun altro; ha trascinato il Real alla conquista di tre Champions consecutive: per me il calcio non è solo tecnica, aspetto in cui, tra l’altro, CR7 si esprime ad altissimi livelli, ma un complesso di fattori: non riesco a trovare qualcuno che brilli tanto quanto lui in ogni aspetto, per me è il numero 1 della storia.


----------

